# Ebola Outbreak of 2014



## Scubadew (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone else been following this? This is quoted as being the largest outbreak of Ebola in history.

I will tread lightly with posting reports of numbers and specifics, but I would like to share this. I listened to it this morning and found it to be both informative and a little alarming. The telecast starts at 36 minutes. To save time you may also read the transcript, which I would recommend because the telecast is unbearably dry.

http://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2014/t0728-ebola.html

EDIT: This situation reminds me of the book 'Demon in the Freezer', not sure if anyone else has read it.


----------



## CQB (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had an eye on it & MERS in Saudi. It poses a bigger risk IMO as everyone gathers in Mecca & Medina then returns home. The risk of infection carrying over a border are more acute with this one. The Saudi govt. has played their cards close as well.  

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...rus-outbreak-frustrates-world-health-experts/


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 30, 2014)

CQB said:


> The Saudi govt. has played their cards close as well.



That is certainly a red flag. It's easy for people to assure the situation is under control all the way up until it's wildfire.


----------



## CQB (Jul 30, 2014)

They certainly seem to be casual about it, but Ebola is really getting the treatment and I hope it gets contained.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ebola is so hard to spread. Not to mention it isn't airborne. I'm not freaking out yet that is for certain. This isn't a respiratory virus that spreads through a cough.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Ebola is so hard to spread. Not to mention it isn't airborne. I'm not freaking out yet that is for certain. This isn't a respiratory virus that spreads through a cough.


Then why hasn't this outbreak been contained?


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Then why hasn't this outbreak been contained?



From I remember of Ebola, it is dangerous until it is discovered, then with proper procedures, particularly in a hospital setting it is easy to bring under control. Just sucks to be the first few people that catch it. It just moves/kills too fast to be a big threat. If it mutates to correct this, we could be in serious trouble though.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2014)

pardus said:


> From I remember of Ebola, it is dangerous until it is discovered, then with proper procedures, particularly in a hospital setting it is easy to bring under control. Just sucks to be the first few people that catch it. It just moves/kills too fast to be a big threat. If it mutates to correct this, we could be in serious trouble though.


That may be the problem, we got use to small outbreaks, and this one may be a mutated version, or technology may be allowing it to spread faster then 3rd world governments can react.
FWIW-One report said the American who died was vomiting, had diarrhea, but was still allowed to board the plane.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 31, 2014)

C'mon in...the water's fine...


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/americans-ebola-flown-back-us/story?id=24799794




> "Emory University Hospital has a specially built isolation unit set up in collaboration with the CDC to treat patients who are exposed to certain serious infectious diseases," hospital officials said. "It is physically separate from other patient areas and has unique equipment and infrastructure that provide an extraordinarily high level of clinical isolation. It is one of only four such facilities in the country."




Is that the same CDC that has recently gotten all butter fingers with Anthrax and H1N1?  That CDC?  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys know how the virus is spread? Direct contact with the pathogen. You could be on the same plane as someone shitting Ebola out of their face, and as long as you don't touch it, no risk of getting Ebola. The people who are getting it are healthcare workers in third world shitholes. Does that surprise anyone?


Chopstick said:


> C'mon in...the water's fine...
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/americans-ebola-flown-back-us/story?id=24799794
> ...



They may have had a bad couple of months, but the people from the CDC are shit hot at their jobs.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2014)

From the WHO on transmission:

"Ebola then spreads in the community through human-to-human transmission, with infection resulting from direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with the blood, secretions, organs or other bodily fluids of infected people, and indirect contact with environments contaminated with such fluids. Burial ceremonies in which mourners have direct contact with the body of the deceased person can also play a role in the transmission of Ebola. Men who have recovered from the disease can still transmit the virus through their semen for up to 7 weeks after recovery from illness."

Basically transmits like HIV, again you aren't going to catch it on a plane, or in the mall.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 1, 2014)

I guess the hot shit guys were not on their "A" game as of late.  Or they had Carl working OT.
http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/15/health/cdc-anthrax-ziploc-bags/index.html?iref=allsearch



> According to the report, the exposure happened because the lab that was handling the dangerous material initially didn't use an approved sterilization technique. It didn't have a written plan reviewed by senior staff to make sure all safety protocols were followed, and there was a limited knowledge of peer-reviewed literature about the process that would make it less dangerous. The lab also did not have a standard operating procedure that would make sure the transfer of the material would be safe.
> 
> Bottom line, "the scientists failed to follow a scientifically derived and reviewed protocol that would have assured the anthrax was deactivated," CDC Director Tom Frieden said Friday. It "should have happened, and it didn't."
> 
> ...



As the UN still refers to AIDS as an epidemic forgive me if I am skeptical about the Ebola situation.  But the good news is that the AIDS epidemic is projected to be winding down by 2030!  Maybe the UN will send Ebola a sternly worded letter soon. 
http://www.webmd.com/hiv-aids/news/20140716/aids-epidemic-may-be-subsiding-report



> A new United Nations report suggests that the AIDS epidemic might be waning: The number of new HIV infections worldwide is at a record low, AIDS-related deaths are down 35 percent, and more people with HIV are getting the lifesaving medications they need.
> 
> International health officials even set a tentative date for the planned demise of HIV, the virus that causes AIDS.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0699 (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe we should at least cancel the summit...

http://www.whitehouse.gov/us-africa-leaders-summit


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> I guess the hot shit guys were not on their "A" game as of late.  Or they had Carl working OT.
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/15/health/cdc-anthrax-ziploc-bags/index.html?iref=allsearch
> 
> 
> ...


What point are you making? The only reason HIV was brought up was to show the difficulty of transmission. If you had any knowledge about HIV you would have realized the point I made and not responded with something completely off point. AIDS is epidemic because you can transmit it without knowing you have the virus. Ebola is not the same, it is only similar in that it is difficult to transmit, *direct mucosal membrane transmission,* is just about the hardest way to get any disease*. *

If you want to bitch about unrelated aspects of the CDC doing their job, go ahead. Every large organization makes mistakes, and luckily these haven't caused any harm. However when the big brains in Atlanta tell me to worry, I will worry, when they tell me not to, I won't.


----------



## Jay (Aug 1, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> What point are you making? The only reason HIV was brought up was to show the difficulty of transmission. If you had any knowledge about HIV you would have realized the point I made and not responded with something completely off point. AIDS is epidemic because you can transmit it without knowing you have the virus. Ebola is not the same, it is only similar in that it is difficult to transmit, *direct mucosal membrane transmission,* is just about the hardest way to get any disease*. *
> 
> If you want to bitch about unrelated aspects of the CDC doing their job, go ahead. Every large organization makes mistakes, and luckily these haven't caused any harm. However when the big brains in Atlanta tell me to worry, I will worry, when they tell me not to, I won't.



My wife is an NP and works at Emory and hand in hand with the CDC. She's not stressed at all about this outbreak, she's was more concerned with that bacteria in Ga lakes that are killing people over the  Ebola outbreak. When she wigs out, I'll wig out. Ha


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2014)

I understand how ebola is spread and while I have little worry...do these people really HAVE to go to the US?

"Its safe, trust us. No worries" is kind of the going thought process, but then you have this nonsense:



> The Ebola outbreak "is moving faster than our efforts to control it," Margaret Chan, director-general of the World Health Organization, said in a statement Friday. "This is an unprecedented outbreak accompanied by unprecedented challenges. And these challenges are extraordinary."
> This is the first Ebola outbreak in West Africa and involves the most deadly strain in the Ebola virus family, Chan said.
> "If the situation continues to deteriorate, the consequences can be catastrophic in terms of lost lives but also severe socioeconomic disruption and a high risk of spread to other countries."


 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/01/health/ebola-outbreak-questions/index.html?hpt=hp_c2
That isn't coming from Alex Jones or some similar uneducated assclown, that's the director-general of the WHO. So if things are so safe, why is this woman fear mongering? I understand the physcial circumstances are different: the two US citizens will be in a bubble and she's talking about Africa, BUT "perception is reality." People have little trust in the US gov't right now or in large organizations to do the right thing. Then you have this woman and a bunch more like her on the airwaves screaming doom and gloom. So, why SHOULD Americans be cool with moving the patients here? Cases of ebola in the US? Currently set at zero, but subject to change.

Doing stuff like this gives the crazies ammunition, stokes fear, and sets a bad precedent. Maybe the CDC does this all of the time, transports the infected to the US for treatment. Maybe that's the case and we don't hear about them; if so, fine. But like I cited above we're supposed to trust the people and system who are telling us how bad things are beyond our borders?

Those are unrealistic expectations and all of the science and medical fact in the world won't address those issues. People still think AIDS is for gay people, so one or two sound bites about ebola won't quell a panic.

They should have stayed in Africa.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 1, 2014)

This strain of Ebola is a contains a unique string of mutagenic DNA that activates upon sensing the first chemical markers released upon the host's death.  It will then reanimate the corpse in an attempt to propagate itself. 

The zombie apocalypse has begun. 



But seriously,we've had issues with Ebola in the US before.  As has been quite clearly stated by @TLDR20 , transmission is difficult and it's a dumb virus that burns itself out quickly.  I can name quite a few other viruses that scare me more both in terms of ease of transmissibility and virulence.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 2, 2014)

Personally, I do think it is a very bad idea to import Ebola into the US.  I dont think enough is really understood about this virus and as in Murphy's Law, shit happens.  Sadly, those two patients being brought here have slim chances of survival at this point.  I think it is a bad idea to bring them here until more is understood about this particular virus.  It is interesting how this virus survives on the corpses of the infected.  Funeral arrangements are also going to need to be carefully conducted. 

However, all of the specialized care taken for those 2 patients may moot.  Looking at the way Ebola is already spreading in West Africa it may spread further regardless.  In the immortal words of Dr. Ian Malcolm:



> If there is one thing the history of evolution has taught us it’s that life will not be contained. Life breaks free, it expands to new territories and crashes through barriers, painfully, maybe even dangerously, but, uh… well, there it is. Im simply saying that life finds a way.





http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/cross-border-ebola-outbreak-a-first-for-deadly-virus/



> The virus has an incubation period of a few days to three weeks. Unlike most pathogens, which cannot survive long on a corpse, however, Ebola does remain infectious after a person dies—for how long remains unknown. WHO notes that men who have survived the disease can still transmit the virus through their semen for up to seven weeks after recovery, providing a glimpse into the longevity of this potent pathogen.





> This outbreak, which was first reported to the WHO in March, is much, much different. It’s occurring at the contiguous corners of three countries—Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia—that have very porous borders and where it has never previously been seen. It has the unique distinction of becoming the largest Ebola outbreak ever recorded, with more than 600 deaths and 1,200 infections to date. The strain that is causing it, investigators say, is genetically dissimilar to previous strains.
> 
> “It’s almost impossible to project the spread of the disease,” in the weeks and months ahead, says Anthony Fauci, executive director of the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID). “There needs to be a much more concerted dramatic effort to stop it, and I don’t know where that’s going to come from.” Governments must restrict movement, get people into hospitals with proper hygiene practices and set up field hospitals where necessary, he says.


----------



## pardus (Aug 2, 2014)

> The strain that is causing it, investigators say, is genetically dissimilar to previous strains.



That could be a problem.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2014)

Decent summary.

I'll link a study that suggests this strain may be an airborne pathogen when I find it.

Ebola in West Africa
Disease Outbreak
Africa > Ghana; Africa > Guinea; Africa > Liberia; Africa > Nigeria; Africa > Sierra Leone; Africa > Togo
7/31/2014

The following is based on open-source reporting.

July 31, 2014

Summary

The largest outbreak of Ebola virus disease (EVD) ever reported – both in number of infections and geographical scope – has been sweeping through West Africa since February, causing over 720 deaths, including a senior Ugandan doctor and Sierra Leone’s top virologist, and at least 1,000 more infections. This Ebola outbreak, the first in West Africa, likely began near Guéckédou, in Guinea’s heavily forested southeast, where a sizable percentage of the deaths have occurred.

According to the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases (USAMRIID), the virus may have been “smoldering” for years under conditions inhospitable for a true outbreak, with victims thinking they were infected with Lassa fever, a far more common regional ailment with similar symptoms.

Liberia and Sierra Leone declared public health emergencies on July 30 and 31, respectively. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC) have issued an Outbreak Posting for Guinea, Sierra Leone, and Liberia, to include their capitals for the first time in history. Two U.S. humanitarian aid volunteers from the only provider of medical treatment for Ebola in Monrovia have contracted Ebola, and cannot be evacuated safely. Additionally, a dual U.S.-Liberian citizen has been confirmed to have died from EVD in Nigeria, where he collapsed and was allegedly quarantined at the Lagos Airport; the Nigerian government placed 59 of his contacts in Lagos under close surveillance, but emphasized there was “no cause for alarm.” No secondary cases have yet been found. Nigerian health authorities are on high alert, as this was the first known case of Ebola in that country. U.S. Mission Nigeria released a Security Message for U.S. Citizens in response.

On July 30, the Peace Corps announced that it would be “temporarily removing its [340] volunteers from Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea.” Two volunteers have been quarantined due to possible exposure. The U.S. Embassy in Liberia issued a Message to U.S. Citizens on July 31, addressing the departure and the EVD outbreak.

WHO has announced a $100 million response plan to help contain the outbreak. The French government and the European Union have also allocated financial, medical, and expert emergency aid.

Epidemiology of Ebola

The first-ever EVD outbreak was reported in 1976. EVD virus circulates naturally in the wild, with fruit bats believed to be the primary transmitter-- although rats, primates, porcupines, and duikers (small antelope) are also carriers. Virologists believe that the current outbreak originated with infected fruit bats, spread to monkeys, then to bush-meat hunters in Guinea.

EVD is a fairly rare disease that causes multiple organ failure (liver, kidney, and central nervous system) and, in some cases massive internal and external hemorrhaging. There is no cure or vaccine. The incubation period is two to 21 days, and initial symptoms include fever, headache, diarrhea, and vomiting. Although many cases experience severe bleeding, others have no hemorrhagic manifestations, but may still die. The lack of bleeding in many patients is why the old term, “Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever,” has been replaced with the name “Ebola Virus Disease.” The fatality rate for this outbreak, the Zaire ebolavirus strain, is about 60%; however, rates can reach 90%. Outbreaks are generally relatively short, especially when quarantines can be imposed, as the virus kills its host and cannot self-perpetuate; however, in this case, a less aggressive strain allows for wider transmission. Death generally occurs between six and16 days after symptoms appear.

EVD is transferred either by direct contact with the blood or body fluids of infected people or animals or indirect contact of fluids due to unsterile conditions/equipment. Ebola is not transmitted via airborne contact, making it more difficult to acquire than respiratory viruses like measles or the flu. The primary preventative technique is avoidance of contact with bodily secretions of those who are ill or have recently died as well as isolation of those infected and those in contact with infected patients.

Violence 

Underscoring the deadly disease, pockets of civil violence have erupted; much of the recent violence has revolved around public dissatisfaction with government response, both in terms of lack of public-health education and outreach, and in terms of treatment and quarantine abilities. One rumor that is gaining traction is that EVD was brought to Africa by Caucasians; a resultant rise in targeted attacks on foreigners is possible. There are also reports of government employees and those associated with medical establishments having been threatened by those infected or impacted by EVD. Some U.S. humanitarian aid agencies have withdrawn non-essential staff from Liberia due to the surge in infection cases and constant security concerns. Some specific incidents include:

In April, a treatment clinic in Conakry, Guinea, came under attack when a mob claimed that health workers associated with Doctors Without Borders (MSF) brought EVD to the town; injuries resulted. MSF staff was evacuated, and its facility was temporarily closed.

Also in April, residents -- mostly children -- in New Kru Town, Liberia, protested the construction of a facility near a hospital that they believed would be an EVD hospice center. Police were brought in, but no violence was reported.

In early July, Sierra Leone’s President Ernest Bai Koroma attempted to allay public concern: “We are increasing police presence around health facilities, to uphold the law and prevent incidents of violence against health workers and vandalization of health facilities.” On July 17, a mob assaulted an EVD burial team in Kingtom; police intervened, and the burial went forward. Similar incidents have been reported in Kailahun, Kenema, and Bo districts since March.

In Liberia, on July 24, the brother of a teenaged victim set fire to the Health Ministry in an expression of frustration. Open-source media also reported an arson attack on a health clinic in Sierra Leone thought to be infecting people with EVD rather than treating them.

On July 27, residents of Kalahun district in Lofa, Liberia, prevented a U.S. humanitarian aid group accompanied with Ministry of Health employees from burying an Ebola victim. One of the team’s vehicles was set on fire.

A police protective detail has been assigned to the Elwa hospital, home to the Ebola isolation ward, in Monrovia, Liberia, as residents have threatened to burn down the facility if expansion construction moves forward.

Cote d’Ivoire has turned away 400 Ivoirian IDPs who had been in Liberia since the 2010-11 civil war, despite a UN offer to screen the refugees for EVD, fearing perpetuating the outbreak.

Public Health Crisis Coupled with Socio-Cultural Factors

There are also cultural issues to contend with.

While governments are issuing guidance, including a ban on fruit-bat meat, many in rural West Africa practice traditional medicine, are skeptical of the central government, distrust modern technology (including personal protective gear), outright deny EVD’s existence, and perpetuate misinformation, all of which makes disease control very difficult. Yet, due to their familiarity with their environment, rural populations remain key to identifying changes in local ecosystems to enable public health officers to mobilize quickly.

Many patients, severely stigmatized by an Ebola infection, escape into the bush, shunned by their families and villages, not only sealing their own fate but perpetuating the disease. For this reason, or because some victims believe health workers may have sinister motives, many victims hide – or refuse care -- from healthcare workers. Survivors may touch a victim’s body that may still have the active virus at a funeral and burial ceremonies. There is also a concern that West Africans travel more than Central Africans, either as part of nomadic tribes, through better transit infrastructure, condensed geographic proximity, or for commerce and/or work.

Medical practitioners are attempting to educate rural populations on wildlife consumption and interaction, as this is the first outbreak in West Africa, and the region’s healthcare system had no experience with protective measures or care for those infected. At greatest risk are medical workers trying to curtail the disease’s spread. So far, nearly 100 health workers have been infected – with about half dying -- in this outbreak. The public health systems in the three hardest-hit nations, among the poorest in Africa, are weak without this health crisis; hospitals are poorly equipped; and staff, if present, are poorly trained. In Monrovia, Elwa Hospital is overburdened, and John F Kennedy Hospital – used by many expatriates -- is closed for decontamination. Other medical facilities have either closed or turned patients away due to understaffing and/or fear. As a result of a regional health ministerial in early July, regional medical workers and the WHO have agreed to “an integrated action plan,” and are sending relief teams. Cote d’Ivoire and Nigeria are also discussing implementing anti-EVD and containment protocols.

Constituent Guidance

The United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) warns against all contact with, including consumption of, fruit bats, which are a delicacy in West Africa and do not show symptoms when infected. Do not touch dead animals or sell or eat the meat of animals found dead. Do not hunt sickly animals. Bush meat is banned officially, but rural populations disregard the ban. Further, the FAO is undertaking an education campaign to improve information exposure on Ebola; to establish wildlife monitoring programs to identify infections more rapidly; and to identify alternative protein sources.

There are no WHO travel or trade restrictions in place for any of the impacted countries. Most Liberian land borders have been closed; roadblocks throughout the affected region and at border crossings have been established to take motorists’ temperatures—something that may only be likely minimally effective and hugely risky, given that transmission is accomplished through bodily fluids and hygiene is questionable. Should OSAC constituents be stopped at a checkpoint, they should comply with requests but use personal thermometers or other medical instruments known to be sterile.

Regional airlines — Asky and Arik — have suspended service temporarily to and from Monrovia and Freetown; no other airlines with regularly scheduled service into those two airports have announced any changes. Both airports remain open, and procedures similar to those ongoing at roadblocks and land borders may occur. Some OSAC constituents have reported that airline tickets out of Liberia are difficult to obtain. However, the International Air Transport Association (IATA) and WHO are not recommending travel restrictions.

Liberian President Ellen Johnson Sirleaf addressed the nation on July 30 (full text), announcing the outbreak to be a Level 3 Emergency, the highest level used by WHO that allows for additional staff deployment. All non-essential government ministry staff was put on immediate compulsory leave for 30 days; all government agencies will be closed on August 1 for decontamination; public schools are closed until further notice; certain villages will be quarantined; and Ebola victims must be cremated immediately.

Sierra Leone’s President Ernest Bai Koroma announced on July 31 that health workers would have police and military aid; homes of infected patients would be quarantined; and house-to-house searches would begin to identify possible spread. Further, Koroma declared August 4 “National Stay Home Day” to thwart the spread. He also included 60-90-day quarantines for areas where Ebola was found, and a ban on public gatherings.

As of July 31, the Department of State has made no recommendations to restrict travel or work activities; U.S. embassies are operating normally, and all have released Security Messages. Similarly, the British Foreign and Commonwealth Office has advised Britons traveling to West Africa to “maintain strict standards of hygiene and avoid eating bush meat.”

As of July 31, OSAC constituents in Liberia are reporting long lines at banks for cash withdrawal, and expatriates have also been advised to stock up on basic food commodities in case shops close or run out of supplies.

The CDC advises the following preventative barrier nursing techniques:
◾wearing of protective clothing (such as masks, gloves, gowns, and goggles) 
◾the use of infection-control measures (such as complete equipment sterilization and routine use of disinfectant) 
◾isolation of Ebola HF patients from contact with unprotected persons. 

For more information on EVD, please visit the CDC’s Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever home page or view the latest CDC Health Advisory along with the July 31 Press Release issuing a Level 3 Travel Warning. 

OSAC constituents in affected areas and throughout the region in the region who are not healthcare workers remain at a very low risk of contracting Ebola. Preventative measures that constituents have reported implementing include:
◾restricting/deferring travel of non-essential staff to affected areas; 
◾postponing meetings/training programming for large numbers of unvetted attendees; 
◾educating staff on prevention, detection, and general hygiene; 
◾tracking travel of personnel; 
◾increasing supplies of medical barrier equipment, including gloves, and establishing sanitation stations at office entrances and throughout offices; 
◾routine diagnostic testing; 
◾increasing communication with local contacts prior to conducting business; 
◾avoiding physical contact, to include handshakes, with strangers; 
◾adjusting contingency planning, to include land-based evacuation routes and preparation for visa acquisition; and 
◾avoiding host nation medical and government buildings. 


Long-term Outlook

Because this outbreak is so geographically large, it may become a regional public health crisis, as isolation efforts are not supported by local populations and population density is high. Once the situation stabilizes, normalization could still take up to six months. It is unlikely, however, that Ebola would become a continental or global pandemic.

This outbreak could have a lasting effect on food security in the region. Many farmers are afraid to work their fields, and many markets have closed. Wild fruits, which many locals consume, may be contaminated by infected fruit bats. Unregulated burials of EVD victims could contaminate both soil and water systems.

Liberia may also postpone the Special Senatorial Elections, slated for October 14.

Virologists are confident the EVD virus is in the Guinean forest ecosystem and will likely return naturally, regardless of planned containment measures.

For Further Information

Please direct any questions regarding this report or the general security situation in West Africa to OSAC’s Regional Analyst for West Africa.
__________________


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is another article on Ebola, long and nerdy.
This one suggests it (the Ebola Virus) may be an airborne pathogen:

http://www.nature.com/srep/2012/121115/srep00811/full/srep00811.html


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 2, 2014)

There is a picture of the pig pen used in that study on this link: http://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2012/11/interspecies-airborne-transmission-of-ebola.html

I had envisioned the patient transferred to the US as being on a stretcher and "gravely ill" as I have read.  Apparently he can walk.   Check the video here.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...merican-medic-arrives-in-US-from-Liberia.html


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> "Its safe, trust us. No worries" is kind of the going thought process, but then you have this nonsense:
> 
> 
> They should have stayed in Africa.



Damned skippy.

Diseases mutate all the time, this is nasty shit that we don't need here.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2014)

The Dr who treated the American in Liberia has it, and the have quarantined others.

Sometimes people forget that body fluids includes saliva, sweat, and mucus.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28640745


----------



## RetPara (Aug 4, 2014)

The protective gear that is being used in Africa around the contaminated patients is HOT.   You sweat a LOT in those (think rubber CPOG).   They also ain't cheap.

In the root cause analysis (if there ever is one - doubtful) they REUSING THE DAMN SUITS.  They should be one use only,


----------



## Muppet (Aug 6, 2014)

Shared from Facebook. I have a paranoid friend that believes the world is ending over this so I tagged her in this. That resulted in her going on a rant and I laughed at her expense.....

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 8, 2014)

Ive been working a lot of OT this week.  I missed this one.  
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...nse-highest-alert-amid-ebola-outbreak-n174496



> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Wednesday ramped up its response to the expanding Ebola outbreak, a move that frees up hundreds of employees and signals the agency sees the health emergency as a potentially long and serious one.
> 
> The CDC’s “level 1 activation” is reserved for the most serious public health emergencies, and the agency said the move was appropriate considering the outbreak’s “potential to affect many lives.” The CDC took a similar move in 2005 in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina, and again in 2009 during the bird-flu threat.



I can imagine many people in Western Africa are saying this right about now.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 8, 2014)

WHO announcement on Ebola from today.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...nisation-ebola-outbreak-west-africa/13763509/



> The World Health Organization on Friday declared the Ebola outbreak that is spreading across West Africa to be a "public health emergency of international concern." The group also said Ebola took an additional 29 lives between Tuesday and Wednesday alone.
> 
> WHO chief Margaret Chan said the announcement is "a clear call for international solidarity" but also said many countries would probably not see any Ebola cases.
> 
> ...


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 8, 2014)

A little bit of good news from the lovely Alabama plains:



> Auburn University Professor of Chemistry and Biochemistry Stewart Schneller led a team of researchers in the project, which is expected to be published in an upcoming issue of the journal Bioorganic and Medicinal Chemistry.
> 
> Schneller, who has studied Ebola for the past decade, has focused on combatting a variety of virus-caused infections by designing a new drug candidate featuring a compound that may reverse the immune-blocking abilities of certain viruses, including Ebola.
> 
> "In simple terms, the Ebola virus has the ability to turn off the body's natural immune response," Schneller said. "We have made a small tweak in compound structure that will turn that response back on."



Apparently, they've been working on this for quite a while before this current outbreak kicked off.  Hopefully it pans out.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2014)

Interesting article about mutations in the virus.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...235aaa-2ecb-11e4-bb9b-997ae96fad33_story.html


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/patient-zero-believed-to-be-sole-source-of-ebola-outbreak/


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Interesting article about mutations in the virus.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...235aaa-2ecb-11e4-bb9b-997ae96fad33_story.html


Interesting that this virus has mutated this much but in the article I posted it states early in that Ebola its a slow mutating virus. This implies to me that the citrus has been around for a substantially long period of time (I know says 2004 but could it have stated earlier than that?).


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 30, 2014)

As far as patient zero that article is referring to, http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...reak’s-patient-zero-identified-toddler-guinea


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Interesting article about mutations in the virus.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...235aaa-2ecb-11e4-bb9b-997ae96fad33_story.html




Thanks for posting this, B.  Ive been busier than a one armed paper hanger at work the last couple of weeks and havent really been doing much extra curricular reading.  
This just got me:


> It also provided another reminder of the deep toll the outbreak has taken on health workers and others in the affected areas, as five of the paper’s more than 50 co-authors died from Ebola before publication.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 3, 2014)

*Latest US doc to get Ebola skipped protective gear in 100-degree heat, says colleague*

Well no shit....   the below linked article also states that Nurses have gone on strike for better access to protective garments...
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...otective-gear-100-degree-heat-says-colleague/


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 3, 2014)

Mother Nature has a pretty good program for fixing stupid, as this doc is finding out.  He better hope that someone, somewhere, manages to magically pull some more ZMapp out of their hat, because last I heard there currently wasn't any left.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pretty much a non issue.  Many more will die from this outbreak, but give it some perspective.  How many will die of the Flu virus this year in our own country?  enough said.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 30, 2014)

Guess what, ladies and gentlemen.... It's heeeeeeeeeeeeeere



> DALLAS — A patient in a Dallas hospital has been confirmed to have the deadly Ebola virus, News 8 has learned.
> 
> That person has been held in "strict isolation" as he or she was evaluated for possible exposure to the virus.
> 
> This is the first case of Ebola confirmed in the United States. The Centers for Disease Control will hold a press conference at 4:30 p.m. in Atlanta regarding the diagnosis.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 30, 2014)

I was just about to post this. Fucking ridiculous. There is no valid reason for anyone who has traveled to west Africa to not get screened prior to leaving the area.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 30, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I was just about to post this. Fucking ridiculous. There is no valid reason for anyone who has traveled to west Africa to not get screened prior to leaving the area.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that there's no reason for anyone to travel to West Africa unless they are volunteering on a medical mercy mission and are screened before they return home.  Apparently this patient went there on vacation.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 30, 2014)

Christ, Dallas....great.


----------



## ZmanTX (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.elpasotimes.com/latestnews/ci_26633815/nearly-500-fort-bliss-troops-heading-africa-aid

*Nearly 500 Fort Bliss troops heading to Africa to aid in Ebola outbreak*
By David Burge / El Paso Times
Posted:   09/30/2014 03:29:10 



Nearly 500 service members from Fort Bliss will be deploying to Africa as part of the U.S. effort to stop the spread of the deadly Ebola virus, according to a statement issued by U.S. Rep. Beto O'Rourke, D-Texas, on Wednesday.

Fort Bliss officials confirmed that the installation and the 1st Armored Division will be providing soldiers, helicopters and support equipment associated with what is being called Operation United Assistance.

They will be part of a contingent of 3,000 service members who are being sent to West Africa, according to O'Rourke's statement.

Fort Bliss officials said family members of soldiers who will be deploying are being notified, but the exact number of troops, the unit or units affected, location, length and date of the deployment to West Africa haven't been determined.





Their mission will be to "provide logistical and transportation support to U.S. personnel and international health-care workers," according to the statement from Fort Bliss.

O'Rourke called this an "important humanitarian mission" that will save lives in Africa and by stopping the spread of the virus, could potentially save lives in the United States as well.

"It's another reason we're grateful for and proud of our Fort Bliss service members," O'Rourke said.

"Our thoughts, prayers and gratitude follow" these troops, he added.

Lt. Col. Lee Peters, a spokesman for Fort Bliss, said commanding general Maj. Gen. Stephen M. Twitty has named as his top priority having a force that is well trained and ready to deploy at a moment's notice.

Zach M.


----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like Texas is fucked.


----------



## Brian C (Sep 30, 2014)

My phone has been going crazy with emails from the city about the Ebola patient.  Everything from activating the Emergency Operations Center, to Ebola facts, to talking about the containment of the medics that transported the patient in the ambulance.  A coworker's wife works in a hospital in the metroplex, and he said they're starting all sorts of protocols for the hospital staff.  

I'm certainly not thrilled about it being in the area I am in.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 30, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that there's no reason for anyone to travel to West Africa unless they are volunteering on a medical mercy mission and are screened before they return home.  Apparently this patient went there on vacation.



Was it vacation?  I read some place he was a Doctor there helping. If it was vacation, as in strictly relaxation and libo, fly his ass back and leave him there. El stupido.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 30, 2014)

It could be that I misread, as in this story it said that he was visiting family in Texas.  However, with every story that I've read so far, all that is reported is that : 





> It's unclear how the patient became infected, but health officials said he “undoubtedly had close contact with someone who was sick with Ebola or who had died from it.”



If he were some kind of a medical doctor, I'm sure that it would've already hit the wire by now.  As it is, what we do know from news reports is that the patient first sought medical care some two or three days ago, and was sent home.  Perhaps I assume too much, but if this were a medical professional that had just recently returned from Liberia, knowing full well that the ebola epidemic is going full bore, he would (I hope) have mentioned it to at least the attending physicians as a matter of professional courtesy.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Ebola is so hard to spread. Not to mention it isn't airborne. I'm not freaking out yet that is for certain. This isn't a respiratory virus that spreads through a cough.





TLDR20 said:


> You guys know how the virus is spread? Direct contact with the pathogen. You could be on the same plane as someone shitting Ebola out of their face, and as long as you don't touch it, no risk of getting Ebola. The people who are getting it are healthcare workers in third world shitholes. Does that surprise anyone?
> 
> 
> They may have had a bad couple of months, but the people from the CDC are shit hot at their jobs.



Sweat is a bodily fluid that you can leave on an arm rest.

Glad CDC is shit hot and can keep it in Africa.

I am not freaking out, but am also glad I wasn't on the plane with US Patient One.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think the CDC has a whole lot of control on who gets a disease in Africa. 

I'm not running to the shelter just yet.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 30, 2014)

The Dallas case will be very interesting for many reasons.

The answers that elude me are:
(1)  How contagious are Fomites?
(2)  How contagious are asymptomatic individuals?

I'm not panicking.  But I would still be guarded.  Hubris is never good.

Edited to add: direct transmission is still the main spread and Universal Precautions and frequent hand washings are critical.  I wash so frequently that my hands get chapped.


----------



## pardus (Sep 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Sweat is a bodily fluid that you can leave on an arm rest..




Yes, but the real question is, how long does this virus live outside the body? If it's 2 minutes, then who cares about even drinking the infected dudes sweat. But if it's 2 days (for example) then we have a problem...


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 1, 2014)

Quick prayer to St. Google sent me to the Public Health Agency of Canada>  According to Section IV, subsection 5, 





> *SURVIVAL OUTSIDE HOST*: Filoviruses have been reported capable to survive for weeks in blood and can also survive on contaminated surfaces, particularly at low temperatures (4°C). One study could not recover any Ebolavirus from experimentally contaminated surfaces (plastic, metal or glass) at room temperature .  In another study, Ebolavirus dried onto glass, polymeric silicone rubber, or painted aluminum alloy is able to survive in the dark for several hours under ambient conditions (between 20 and 250C and 30–40% relative humidity) (amount of virus reduced to 37% after 15.4 hours), but is less stable than some other viral hemorrhagic fevers (Lassa) . When dried in tissue culture media onto glass and stored at 4 °C, Zaire ebolavirus survived for over 50 days. This information is based on experimental findings only and not based on observations in nature. This information is intended to be used to support local risk assessments in a laboratory setting.
> 
> A study on transmission of ebolavirus from fomites in an isolation ward concludes that the risk of transmission is low when recommended infection control guidelines for viral hemorrhagic fevers are followed. Infection control protocols included decontamination of floors with 0.5% bleach daily and decontamination of visibly contaminated surfaces with 0.05% bleach as necessary.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

O hail bleach our savior!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 1, 2014)

All those field day bleach bombs may come in handy then. Sweet.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

16 hours on planes between Dubai and London next month looks great now...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 1, 2014)

The sky is falling! 

Better keep all those USG civilians and mil folks in Africa lest the bring that there Ebola over here and make matters worse! Maybe next we'll blame the current or former president for Ebola!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> The sky is falling!
> 
> Better keep all those USG civilians and mil folks in Africa lest the bring that there Ebola over here and make matters worse! Maybe next we'll blame the current or former president for Ebola!


No, but not taking it seriously has an impact.
Turns out our Ebola Patient went to the hospital and was sent home, then returned via ambulance two days later.
Assuming symptomatic on the first trip, who else has been in contact?

http://news.yahoo.com/experts-two-day-delay-admitting-texas-ebola-patient-144519465.html

Was he questioned regarding travel, only to be blown off by the paper-pusher?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 1, 2014)

From what I have gathered, that ambulance crew is off duty and under observation.  I don't know what the standard is for cleaning up the ambulance after each transport, so I can't make any guesses about patient exposure and contamination via contaminated surfaces.  I can only hope that bleach and water was part of their regular regimen.

Also, according to the article I have linked to, the infected had been in contact with several children before he was admitted with the ebola virus, however the article doesn't state if his symptoms had presented when he had contact with them.  Those children are currently home from school and under observation, as well.  

Considering they are already "closely monitoring" a second individual, I'd say that particular family is going to be in for a rough few weeks ahead.



> DALLAS — Health officials are closely monitoring a possible second Ebola patient who had close contact with the first person to be diagnosed in the U.S., the director of Dallas County's health department said Wednesday.
> 
> All who have been in close contact with the man diagnosed are being monitored as a precaution, Zachary Thompson, director of Dallas County Health and Human Services, said in a morning interview with WFAA-TV.
> 
> "Let me be real frank to the Dallas County residents: The fact that we have one confirmed case, there may be another case that is a close associate with this particular patient," he said. "So this is real. There should be a concern, but it's contained to the specific family members and close friends at this moment."



Assuming they survive, the males in particular will need to be careful for several weeks afterward.  One article I read stated that the virus can survive in a man's reproductive fluids for up to eight weeks after the illness, but I haven't verified the resource for that for myself just yet.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Assuming they survive, the males in particular will need to be careful for several weeks afterward.  One article I read stated that the virus can survive in a man's reproductive fluids for up to eight weeks after the illness, but I haven't verified the resource for that for myself just yet.


 
I've seen the same info, but if that's true then @pardus should have killed thousands of men by now...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2014)

My sister's coming in from Houston on the 8th. I'm putting her up in the barn.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> My sister's coming in from Houston on the 8th. I'm putting her up in the barn.


 
It would suck to lose all of your livestock.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> It would suck to lose all of your livestock.


 
Grilling kills germs.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I've seen the same info, but if that's true then @pardus should have killed thousands of men by now...



Ok, that there is pure comedy gold!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 1, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> From what I have gathered, that ambulance crew is off duty and under observation.  I don't know what the standard is for cleaning up the ambulance after each transport, so I can't make any guesses about patient exposure and contamination via contaminated surfaces.  I can only hope that bleach and water was part of their regular regimen.
> 
> Also, according to the article I have linked to, the infected had been in contact with several children before he was admitted with the ebola virus, however the article doesn't state if his symptoms had presented when he had contact with them.  Those children are currently home from school and under observation, as well.
> 
> ...



The city email I got stated the medics have been released from their quarantine, but are remaining closely monitored.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2014)

100 people in Texas and now one in Hawaii

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-concerns-prompt-hawaii-patient-to-be-placed-in-isolation/


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> 100 people in Texas and now one in Hawaii
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-concerns-prompt-hawaii-patient-to-be-placed-in-isolation/


Information leaking out is he knew he had Ebola when he got on the plane;  his family refused to stay indoors which is why CDC issued a formal Quarantine Order.

Prevention/Isolation/Control only works if the patients, potential patients work with authorities.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Information leaking out is he knew he had Ebola when he got on the plane;  his family refused to stay indoors which is why CDC issued a formal Quarantine Order.
> 
> Prevention/Isolation/Control only works if the patients, potential patients work with authorities.


 
If the guy knew he had it he should be charged with public endangerment or something. I doubt he will, but what's the difference between that and having unprotected sex when you know you have AIDS?

People are assholes.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If the guy knew he had it he should be charged with public endangerment or something. I doubt he will, but what's the difference between that and having unprotected sex when you know you have AIDS?
> 
> People are assholes.


Liberia says send him back for prosecution (LOL)
The hospital also says they screwed the pooch, and he did inform them he was from Libera.

The "on the hour" local news briefs get better as the day wears on.

We went from 1, to 2, to 4, to 12, to 80, to 100 plus possible contacts in about 72 hrs (?)
Now we know he was probably active on the plane, so watching the number of possible contacts balloon over the weekend will be interesting.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

If he knew he had it before he left and one person dies in the US etc... as a result of him contaminating them, he should be charged with manslaughter/murder.

I think I'm going to start paying attention a little more to this now. This could get interesting.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> If he knew he had it before he left and one person dies in the US etc... as a result of him contaminating them, he should be charged with manslaughter/murder.


 
Yep...if the intentional spreading of the AIDS virus can get you charged and arrested...this instance certainly should as well.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If the guy knew he had it he should be charged with public endangerment or something. I doubt he will, but what's the difference between that and having unprotected sex when you know you have AIDS?
> 
> People are assholes.



If what I heard on the CBS news radio blurb this morning (1100 local) is correct, he is going to be charged with something, I just can't remember what.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 2, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I don't know what the standard is for cleaning up the ambulance after each transport, so I can't make any guesses about patient exposure and contamination via contaminated surfaces.  I can only hope that bleach and water was part of their regular regimen.




Bwahahahahah, mopped out maybe once a week if that.  Where I was the ambulances were used by 2 crews with 12 hours of sitting between shifts (shiftes were 12 hours).  If there was a messy call we might spray it down the back  with MetriCide and wipe up the blood/vomit/whatever.  Giving it a chance to dry after another spray depends on call volume, there were nights where we had 20+ calls in 12 hours.  A normal call, the sheet might get changed.  Bleach was never used as far as I knew.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2014)

One of the Paramedics is bitching he had to pay for his own blood tests because the city didn't contact him or any of the firemen involved in the call or co-located with the Paramedics.

Fucking clown shoes.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2014)

City didn't clean up the mess.  landlord had these two yahoos do it.

https://twitter.com/wfaachannel8/status/517739906211528704

Why am I supposed to trust CDC and local authorities again?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2014)

Apparently, it will be Liberia who plans to charge Patient Zero, not the US.  I missed that part earlier today when I was listening to the radio.



> Liberia plans to prosecute the airline passenger who brought Ebola into the U.S., alleging that he lied on an airport questionnaire about not having any contact with an infected person, authorities said Thursday.
> 
> Thomas Eric Duncan filled out a series of questions about his health and activities before leaving on his journey to Dallas. On a Sept. 19 form obtained by The Associated Press, he answered no to all of them.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Apparently, it will be Liberia who plans to charge Patient Zero, not the US.  I missed that part earlier today when I was listening to the radio.



I wonder if we have an extradition treaty with Liberia? He should stand trial there, if he doesn't die that is...


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

When I fly next month I'm taking all of the Sudafed on the planet with some Claritin, Allegra, Benadryl, and anything else to avoid sneezing, coughing, or a runny nose.
"No, these are allergies. Seriously.
"Quarantine!"
"FML"


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> When I fly next month I'm taking all of the Sudafed on the planet with some Claritin, Allegra, Benadryl, and anything else to avoid sneezing, coughing, or a runny nose.
> "No, these are allergies. Seriously.
> "Quarantine!"
> "FML"



I might just have to send an anonymous email to DHS about a suspected ebola pt, "freefalling" who will be trying to enter the USA illicitly.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> I might just have to send an anonymous email to DHS about a suspected ebola pt, "freefalling" who will be trying to enter the USA illicitly.


 
At least you're not tall, so when I finally track you down I won't have to dig a large hole...


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> At least you're not tall, so when I finally track you down I won't have to dig a large hole...



May I suggest a bathtub and sulfuric acid for convenience.  I always figured my end would come in a seedy motel room, or in a gutter somewhere.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> May I suggest a bathtub and sulfuric acid for convenience.  I always figured my end would come in a seedy motel room, or in a gutter somewhere.


 
Well, if I have to off a friend becuase he left me stranded in a foreign country due to a fake ebola scare, the least I can do is honor his wishes.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Well, if I have to off a friend becuase he left me stranded in a foreign country due to a fake ebola scare, the least I can do is honor his wishes.



I can feel the love...


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> I can feel the love...


 
Or I can strip you naked, cover you in melted candy bars, and drop you off in Mississippi.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

A chocolaty dilemma!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't worry about Ebola spreading in Dallas. The Cowboys have shown us that people in Dallas can't catch anything


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2014)

Shaking my fucking head.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Don't worry about Ebola spreading in Dallas. The Cowboys have shown us that people in Dallas can't catch anything


 
Minnesota can join that club tonight.

On a serious note, I hope a bunch of folks are awake right now asking themselves "How did this happen" instead of "Who can we blame."


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Minnesota can join that club tonight.
> 
> On a serious note, I hope a bunch of folks are awake right now asking themselves "How did this happen" instead of "Who can we blame."



Bad drafting by your general manager.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> 16 hours on planes between Dubai and London next month looks great now...



You could get a tyvek suit and respirator and nitrile gloves to wear for travel...


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 3, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You could get a tyvek suit and respirator and nitrile gloves to wear for travel...



Or get some cans of fresh air

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/the-sideshow/cans-fresh-air-sale-china-234302171.html


----------



## Brian C (Oct 3, 2014)

SOWT said:


> One of the Paramedics is bitching he had to pay for his own blood tests because the city didn't contact him or any of the firemen involved in the call or co-located with the Paramedics.
> 
> Fucking clown shoes.



Doesn't surprise me, I dislocated my shoulder and tore some stuff fighting someone at work.  The city kept sending me all the medical bills even though it was all work related and covered under workman's comp.  I went back and forth for months about it all.  

I get e-mail "updates" every few hours about this, but they basically repeat themselves.  The news seems to be reporting more info, or info before we are getting it at least.  The most amusing thing I've seen from it all is the city is referring to him as Patient Zero now.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Or I can strip you naked, cover you in melted candy bars, and drop you off in Mississippi.



He would enjoy this to much.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Or I can strip you naked, cover you in melted candy bars, and drop you off in Mississippi.



You two are certifiable, you must know that by now.

For the plane ride: hand sanitizers, hand sanitizers, hand sanitizers. Don't touch your face without :-"...........you know the drill. I do like the tub of acid approach; no one will come near you. If someone coughs on you, in the tub with the ass, and then full camel clutch; then hand sanitizer.....................


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 3, 2014)

One case in DC?


> A person with possible Ebola symptoms has been hospitalized in Washington, D.C. out of "an abundance of caution," the hospital confirmed in a statement.
> 
> The patient, who traveled to the U.S. from Nigeria, has been hospitalized at Howard University Hospital in Washington.



Read more: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-outbreak-patient-hospitalized-in-d-c-with-possible-ebola-symptoms/


----------



## 104TN (Oct 3, 2014)

Isolated incidents I feel like we have the infrastructure to deal with. 

The problem is going to be this sh!t getting out of hand abroad and then clusters of outbreaks occurring here due to the sheer volume of people making their way into and out of our country. 

I'm not really a tin hat kind of guy, but when you couple the growing number of infected overseas with the looming threat of executive action around immigration - it just seems like we're living out the plot for a Call of Duty game or World War Z or something.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2014)

rick said:


> Isolated incidents I feel like we have the infrastructure to deal with.


 
I'd agree with you if I trusted the system to act accordingly. No one wants to cry wolf or offend anyone by saying, in essence, "You were just in Africa and have a runny nose, have a seat over there." I have reservations about the Houston-area patient and how that system operated and I fear that until others are diagnosed we won't take it seriously enough. Then in typical fashion the pendulum will swing the other way with the news telling us the ead draws near and all of that. We'll take, or currently take, a people-friendly, no one's bothered approach until it becomes an issue. By then, people are sick who shouldn't be.

I don't think people trust the system for the reasons we see in TX now.


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> One case in DC?
> Read more: http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-outbreak-patient-hospitalized-in-d-c-with-possible-ebola-symptoms/


Hoping this one turns out to be a false alarm. Glad they didn't send him home. :wall:


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2014)

Dame said:


> Hoping this one turns out to be a false alarm. Glad they didn't send him home. :wall:


 
Could have sent him to the White House. With the Secret Service on the case we'd need a new group of leaders in no time....


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Or I can strip you naked, cover you in melted candy bars, and drop you off in Mississippi.



that would work.



Red Flag 1 said:


> You two are certifiable, you must know that by now.
> 
> For the plane ride: hand sanitizers, hand sanitizers, hand sanitizers. Don't touch your face without :-"...........you know the drill. I do like the tub of acid approach; no one will come near you. If someone coughs on you, in the tub with the ass, and then full camel clutch; then hand sanitizer.....................



only after becoming a chocolate covered snack would your plan work...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 3, 2014)

x SF med said:


> that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> only after becoming a chocolate covered snack would your plan work...



That works.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Talked to my Brother in Law tonight about this(smartest guy I know, biochemist) I am more worried about Ebola. However only slightly and not for fear of a widespread outbreak in the US.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Talked to my Brother in Law tonight about this(smartest guy I know, biochemist) I am more worried about Ebola. However only slightly and not for fear of a widespread outbreak in the US.



Would you care to expound on this at all?  I'm all for hearing from legitimately smart people.  Most of my updates come from the news, and getting constant, but repetitive e-mails, from the city EOC since I work in Dallas.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 4, 2014)

Brian C said:


> Would you care to expound on this at all?  I'm all for hearing from legitimately smart people.  Most of my updates come from the news, and getting constant, but repetitive e-mails, from the city EOC since I work in Dallas.



Well like my BIL said he doesn't fear a massive outbreak in the US, but he does fear it transferring species here and becoming endemic. That is scary, imagine it becoming endemic all over the world, that'd be a lot scarier than it being endemic to te jungle in Africa.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Don't worry about Ebola spreading in Dallas. The Cowboys have shown us that people in Dallas can't catch anything


Boston isn't just safe- you could probably find the fucking cure here...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Well like my BIL said he doesn't fear a massive outbreak in the US, but he does fear it transferring species here and becoming endemic. That is scary, imagine it becoming endemic all over the world, that'd be a lot scarier than it being endemic to te jungle in Africa.


Like the birds that picked/walked through the vomit?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 4, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Like the birds that picked/walked through the vomit?



Maybe. Maybe not, they don't really know what can host it currently. If birds are a host, then it could be an issue. Birds might not be able to host the virus though, and then it wouldn't matter. Viruses are pretty specific. They can only infect certain things. As obligate intracellular parasites they have to bind to specific receptors on the cell. If an animal doesn't have those receptors the virus cannot attach and begin it's life cycle.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 4, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not, they don't really know what can host it currently. If birds are a host, then it could be an issue. Birds might not be able to host the virus though, and then it wouldn't matter. Viruses are pretty specific. They can only infect certain things. As obligate intracellular parasites they have to bind to specific receptors on the cell. If an animal doesn't have those receptors the virus cannot attach and begin it's life cycle.


Agree, and understand.
The problem is the clowns in Dallas should take this a little more seriously.
To quote another individual, "we don't know what we don't know".



TLDR20 said:


> Well like my BIL said he doesn't fear a massive outbreak in the US, but he does fear it transferring species here and becoming endemic. That is scary, imagine it becoming endemic all over the world, that'd be a lot scarier than it being endemic to te jungle in Africa.


I believe the Dr's and scientists, problem I see is their calculations assume a proper response by authorities.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 4, 2014)

The mainstream media say's everything's ok, so no need to worry.....................


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 4, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Agree, and understand.
> The problem is the clowns in Dallas should take this a little more seriously.
> To quote another individual, "we don't know what we don't know".
> 
> ...



Right these last few cases are absurd.  First off the dude in Dallas lied. I think if he would have been truthful the results would be different. I also worry about someone(terrorist) becoming purposefully infected and using that infected individual as a bio weapon. Not a likely scenario, and not a very deadly one, but a scary one.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Right these last few cases are absurd.  First off the dude in Dallas lied. I think if he would have been truthful the results would be different. I also worry about someone(terrorist) becoming purposefully infected and using that infected individual as a bio weapon. Not a likely scenario, and not a very deadly one, but a scary one.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/brucedorminey/2014/10/05/ebola-as-isis-bio-weapon/

http://israelnewsagency.com/ebola-virus-infecting-isis-members/

I can't really say I'm concerned about this. But I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Right these last few cases are absurd.  First off the dude in Dallas lied. I think if he would have been truthful the results would be different. I also worry about someone(terrorist) becoming purposefully infected and using that infected individual as a bio weapon. Not a likely scenario, and not a very deadly one, but a scary one.



Dallas DA is looking at charges on the guy (if he survives) because of the lying.  I would have probably waited to state this in the media, pending the outcome of the guy.  But, it is election time for the DA.

(Note: the DA is a tool, in general, based on how he has screwed up the DA's office over time.)


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 6, 2014)

A3nema said:


> The mainstream media say's everything's ok, so no need to worry.....................



Well that's a relief.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 8, 2014)

He's dead Jim.....

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/08/dallas-ebola-patient-dies/


----------



## pardus (Oct 8, 2014)

RetPara said:


> He's dead Jim.....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/08/dallas-ebola-patient-dies/



Oh Dear, How Sad, Never Mind.



> Mr. Duncan succumbed to an insidious disease, Ebola. He fought courageously in this battle.



He courageously exposed hundreds of unsuspecting people to try and save his own skin. 



> Duncan’s family was legally quarantined on October 2, after refusing to comply with Dallas health official requests that they stay home. They are to remain in isolation for 20 days until the potential incubation period for Ebola is over. The family’s home was disinfected on October 4, at which time they were moved a private residence in a gated community that was offered by a volunteer.



The family sounds retarded too. 

Western people probably won't understand the African mentality and what impact it will/could make in an outbreak like this. Duncan and his family are classic examples of this.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> Oh Dear, How Sad, Never Mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a racist comment. Ebola should be allowed full access into our countries. We will all be wonderfully enriched by this marvelous virus.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

RetPara said:


> He's dead Jim.....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/08/dallas-ebola-patient-dies/


No loss.

Now we get to see who, if any, else he infected.
Self centered douchebag.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> No loss.
> 
> Now we get to see who, if any, else he infected.
> Self centered douchebag.



Looks like we may not have long to wait...



> According to a statement from the City of Frisco, the patient claims to have had contact with Thomas Eric Duncan, referred to as Dallas ‘patient zero.’
> 
> It is not clear how the patient had contact with Duncan or if the patient was one of the about 50 people being monitored by federal, state and local health officials.
> 
> ...



ETA: The press conference should start in 45 minutes.  Should be interesting.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Looks like we may not have long to wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: The press conference should start in 45 minutes.  Should be interesting.


Local radio station is saying he's a Sheriff's Officer.

Sadly, he probably won't be the only one we see over the next week.

But hey, CDC says don't worry.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 8, 2014)

A fitting end.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Local radio station is saying he's a Sheriff's Officer.
> 
> Sadly, he probably won't be the only one we see over the next week.
> 
> But hey, CDC says don't worry.



Would them telling you to worry change anything? What do you want them to do? I would like to hear your solutions.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 8, 2014)

We just had a staff meeting about containment issues in the ER.

Man, it will be a goat fuck.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Would them telling you to worry change anything? What do you want them to do? I would like to hear your solutions.



My solution is a PR campaign extolling the virtues of hand washing, an amping up of what you already see in doctors' offices regarding face masks when you're coughing or sneezing (no, it's not airborne, but yes, the mucus has to land somewhere, so why not use a barrier?), get out the information that simple household bleach will kill the virus in case anyone has to do a clean up.  Everyone can "raise awareness" about their pet causes, so why not "raise awareness" about this?  Put out easily digestible, legitimate information in layman's terms that the ignorant masses can understand.  

For those who are exposed, adopt a uniform policy across the board of how to monitor and enforce that standard.  From what I've read on the news, they're shooting from the hip and not really doing a great job at it.

Then again, dumbasses outnumber people who can actually process even rudimentary information exponentially, so I guess "Nothing to see here" is just as good as anything.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2014)

Since I'm on another planet at the moment, a question for those in the states:

Outside of news stories, was there any effort made to inform the public about the disease or common preventative measures? I'll guess the answer is "No" but I'm curious.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Since I'm on another planet at the moment, a question for those in the states:
> 
> Outside of news stories, was there any effort made to inform the public about the disease or common preventative measures? I'll guess the answer is "No" but I'm curious.



From what I've heard from two long-time friends in that area, they don't know of any.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 8, 2014)

The family members that refused to comply with the request to stay at home are scumbags.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Would them telling you to worry change anything? What do you want them to do? I would like to hear your solutions.


Be honest.
Stop downplaying how contagious it is.
Explain we don't know what we don't know.
Explain we don't know if 1st class treatment will lessen the mortality rate because all previous outbreaks occurred in areas with poor sanitation, hygiene, healthcare.
Enforce isolation of family when a positive occurrence happens (douchebags family had to be forcibly quarantined because they refused to inconvenience themselves).
Stop this crap about not isolating West Africa.
Stop outbound traffic from Africa and do treatments in-theater.
We've dicked around because of Political Correctness for long enough.  I'd worry less about tribal customs and more about stopping the spread (assuming it's not too late).


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Be honest.
> Stop downplaying how contagious it is.
> Explain we don't know what we don't know.
> Explain we don't know if 1st class treatment will lessen the mortality rate because all previous outbreaks occurred in areas with poor sanitation, hygiene, healthcare.
> ...



That is sounding good to me. I am worried the CDC may be bowing to other agencies about the steps that truly need to be taken.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Local radio station is saying he's a Sheriff's Officer.
> 
> Sadly, he probably won't be the only one we see over the next week.
> 
> But hey, CDC says don't worry.



Dallas County Sheriff's Deputy, he was at Duncans apartment at some point

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/health/2014/10/08/patient-frisco-ebola-suspect/16922477/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> My solution is a PR campaign extolling the virtues of hand washing, an amping up of what you already see in doctors' offices regarding face masks when you're coughing or sneezing (no, it's not airborne, but yes, the mucus has to land somewhere, so why not use a barrier?), get out the information that simple household bleach will kill the virus in case anyone has to do a clean up.  Everyone can "raise awareness" about their pet causes, so why not "raise awareness" about this?  Put out easily digestible, legitimate information in layman's terms that the ignorant masses can understand.
> 
> For those who are exposed, adopt a uniform policy across the board of how to monitor and enforce that standard.  From what I've read on the news, they're shooting from the hip and not really doing a great job at it.
> 
> Then again, dumbasses outnumber people who can actually process even rudimentary information exponentially, so I guess "Nothing to see here" is just as good as anything.



Hand washing, hand washing, hand washing. Be careful of what you touch. Ramp up you SA when in public; who is coughing, who is sneezing, etc. give yourself some space around those in particular. Hands to the face is an automatic, habitual movement; cut down on hands to face as much as you can. Buy some small boxes of 70% alcohol "prep pads".  They are in every drug store, and are the little "cotton" squares we use to wipe the skin before injections/blood draws. The alcohol is a high grade bug killer, and is nicely packaged to carry around in pockets. I began carrying them several years ago because they are great for cleaning glasses. Now I have something to wipe things down with too. One of the vectors I had in my pocket, was my pen; another mindless movement that I never thought about. The prep pads are perfect for wiping my pens with.  Go pick some up. You can carry a dozen pads with no trouble at all, and use them. It is all about keeping organisms off your face, away from your nose and mouth; those are points of entry.This will get ugly if you catch it.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2014)

It's an election year. Nothing to worry about until after 11/4.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Dallas County Sheriff's Deputy, he was at Duncans apartment at some point
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/health/2014/10/08/patient-frisco-ebola-suspect/16922477/



I'm trying to find the article I read that said so, but he escorted the CDC people into Duncan's apartment when they presented the family with quarantine orders and the accompanying paperwork for them to sign.  As stated in the article you linked to, the sheriff's association is none too happy that he was exposed this way.

ETA: Found the article I was looking for earlier.  Link here.



> The patient was identified as Sgt. Michael Monnig, a deputy who accompanied county health officials Zachary Thompson and Christopher Perkins into the apartment where Thomas Eric Duncan stayed in Dallas.
> 
> The deputy was ordered to go inside the unit with officials to get a quarantine order signed. No one who went inside the unit that day wore protective gear.



I wonder if he gave some serious thought to telling people to fuck off about not having any pro-gear, but didn't because he didn't want to be seen as unnecessarily panicking.  Speculation on my part.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm trying to find the article I read that said so, but he escorted the CDC people into Duncan's apartment when they presented the family with quarantine orders and the accompanying paperwork for them to sign.  As stated in the article you linked to, the sheriff's association is none too happy that he was exposed this way.
> 
> ETA: Found the article I was looking for earlier.  Link here.
> 
> ...


Wonder how the CDC crew are faring then.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> That is sounding good to me. I am worried the CDC may be bowing to other agencies about the steps that truly need to be taken.


Then we need a senior CDC person to say what needs to be said, then retiree if need be.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 9, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2014)

Whitey kills again!  



> “He is a Liberian man,” Massa Lloyd, a close friend of Troh, said Wednesday. “The family feels he wasn’t getting the right treatment because he was an African man. They feel America is fighting only for the white man, not the black man.”



http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...0/08/texas-ebola-patient-has-died-from-ebola/
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...0/08/texas-ebola-patient-has-died-from-ebola/



> His family is claiming bias, arguing it took too long for him to receive the medicine.
> 
> "It is suspicious to us that all the white patients survived and this one black patient passed away ... He didn't begin his treatment in Africa, he began treatment here, but he wasn't given a chance," said Josephus Weeks, his nephew.



http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/09/health/ebola-duncan-death-cause/index.html


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 9, 2014)

First Bush causing Katrina, now Obama trying to spread Muslim Ebola


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 9, 2014)

Good news... The Dallas deputy tested negative for the virus.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2014)

Fucking full retard! Trying to find news video. I just saw it. Some retard told the flight he had ebola ad that they are all screwed! 

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fucking full retard! Trying to find news video. I just saw it. Some retard told the flight he had ebola ad that they are all screwed!
> 
> F.M.



Similar events are happening all over the city, including in police cell rooms. This is going to be more fun than the white powder scares... NOT.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fucking full retard! Trying to find news video. I just saw it. Some retard told the flight he had ebola ad that they are all screwed!
> 
> F.M.


If the asshole is a non-citizen, then he/she gets sent back to Africa when they get out of detention, err, quarantine.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> That is sounding good to me. I am worried the CDC may be bowing to other agencies about the steps that truly need to be taken.



Well, then fuck the CDC for not doing their jobs. Centers For Disease Control...  not hard to figure out what they are supposed to be doing, is it?   Bowing to political pressure to keep millions of people from catching an insidious disease is treason, since they fall under multiple governmental agencies and they are proud to wear their "Officer's" Uniforms when it makes them look good.  Fire or hang a few of the politically driven assholes that are 'managers' instead of health care professionals.  <rant off>

People, don't forget to wash your hands and not touch anybody who has recently returned from Africa....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2014)

And what really sucks in my A.O. is that we have a very large population of West African's that reside in a number of large apartment complex's or housing projects. I can name 3 complex's off the bat. I always carry hand sanitizer and double glove and I also wear eye pro when I work. I need to stuff a mask in my pocket now...

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 10, 2014)

I am at biosafety level 5. I am wearing flippers, a crash helmet and a jock strap at all times.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2014)

You have to work pretty hard to make Afghanistan's medical issues seem unimportant.

Kudos to Africa for her work ethic.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 10, 2014)

Everyone's #1 at something.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2014)

I shared this on my facebook page for a coule of bro's that were 101st. I think we have at least a couple here, Mara? Sorry but funny...








F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Ouch!



I know! Right! Wait to I show my pop. He will walk all up and down my ass. But then again. They were Airborne during Nam. I am sure it will get hate here but I laughed out loud sister!

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I shared this on my facebook page for a coule of bro's that were 101st. I think we have at least a couple here, Mara? Sorry but funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stolen, and soon to appear on my facebook page.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, Air Assault is tougher.  And the badge has more meaning.

That's what I've been told, anyways


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Hey, Air Assault is tougher.  And the badge has more meaning.
> 
> That's what I've been told, anyways


 
I've been told you can take a correspondence course to be a Marine.


----------



## Brill (Oct 12, 2014)

Doesn't Africa already have a problem with disease transmitted during sex?

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-29518703

Generally, once someone recovers from Ebola and they have the all-clear, they can no longer spread the virus.
But *according to the World Health Organization Ebola can be found in semen for seven weeks* and some studies suggest it can be present for up to three months.
For this reason, doctors say that people who recover from Ebola should abstain from sex or use condoms for three months. 

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/ebola/06-october-2014/en/

The Ebola virus has also been detected in breast milk, urine and semen. In a convalescent male, the virus can persist in semen for at least 70 days; one study suggests persistence for more than 90 days.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 12, 2014)

Health worker in Dallas reportedly tested positive:
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...regiver-being-exposed-ebola-cdc-chief-n223976

Reportedly, she had direct contact with patient #1.  This occurred as a result of a "breach of protocol" despite wearing protective gear - mask, gloves, etc.  As if that's not enough, they report the same breach of protocol may result in others testing positive.  Maybe they didn't wash their hands?


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2014)

BSI!

Treat it like AIDS and you _should_ be OK.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2014)

pardus said:


> BSI!
> 
> Treat it like AIDS and you _should_ be OK.



So. No drinking blood soaked feces brother? . I need a full body glove and a vat of purell!

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Health worker in Dallas reportedly tested positive:
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...regiver-being-exposed-ebola-cdc-chief-n223976
> 
> Reportedly, she had direct contact with patient #1.  This occurred as a result of a "breach of protocol" despite wearing protective gear - mask, gloves, etc.  As if that's not enough, they report the same breach of protocol may result in others testing positive.  Maybe they didn't wash their hands?



I'm VERY interested in knowing exactly what the breach was.

I know one thing for sure, I'd be keeping the hell away from that fucking hospital if I was in Dallas! Sounds like a shit show in there!


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2014)

I wouldn't disparage Dallas hospitals, their health care is top notch.
Wishing you well, not ill,
J.F. Kennedy


----------



## Brill (Oct 12, 2014)

I seriously wonder if the deceased had medical insurance and if that was a consideration to send him home vice admission when he visited hospital the first time.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2014)

lindy said:


> I seriously wonder if the deceased had medical insurance and if that was a consideration to send him home vice admission when he visited hospital the first time.



That could be illegal as well as the already disturbing breach of CDC protocol they are already guilty of.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 12, 2014)

From the AP, a supposed timeline of the chain of events starting when the deceased first showed up at the hospital.



> Not 55 hours earlier, Duncan had been at the hospital complaining of a headache and abdominal pain. His temperature spiked to 103 at one point, and on a scale of one to 10, he rated his pain as an eight.
> 
> Doctors ran tests, decided it must be sinusitis, sent him home with antibiotics and told him to follow up with a doctor the next day.



I'm not yet a medical professional, but it's my understanding that one generally doesn't get admitted just for having a high fever until your temperature reaches the 106° mark in the absence of other symptoms.  



> A nurse's note said Duncan told her he recently had arrived from Africa. That information did not make it to the attending physician.



I understand that a lot of Americans are what I charitably call geographically retarded, but I like to think that a nurse working in an ED somewhere would at least have the sense to know that Africa was a continent, not a country like a lot of kids have demonstrated on Twitter in the recent past.  That being said, Africa is a big fucking continent, and ebola is not spread throughout the entire land; it's just in those three countries for now.  It doesn't require a suspension of disbelief to think that the nurse was ignorant enough of current events to not have thought to ask what part of Africa did he travel from.  Duncan's generalization is just as much to blame, in this instance, as this nurse's ignorance.  

As far as why that information didn't make it to the attending (who may have connected the dots sooner), I don't know.  The article doesn't exactly give me enough information to formulate a guess as to why that might be.  I've heard guesses, and then heard those guesses get walked back, so I'm not going to add my two bits on that.



lindy said:


> I seriously wonder if the deceased had medical insurance and if that was a consideration to send him home vice admission when he visited hospital the first time.



Let's get down to brass tacks with this one.  According to the Centers for Medicare/Medicaid Service (CMS), section 1867 of the Emergency Medical Treatment and Labor Act (EMTALA), enacted in 1986, states that "In the case of a hospital that has a hospital emergency department, if any individual (whether or not eligible for benefits under this title) comes to the emergency department and a request is made on the individual's behalf for examination or treatment for a medical condition, the hospital must provide for an appropriate medical screening examination within the capability of the hospital's emergency department, including ancillary services routinely available to the emergency department, to determine wheter or not an emergency medical condition (within the meaning of subsection (e)(1) exists."  This applies to anyone regardless of citizenship, legal status, or ability to pay.

Since the EMTALA applies *ONLY* to hospitals that accept Medicaid or Medicare, and damn near every hospital in American accepts Medicare, the blanket statement that "all hospitals are required to provide stabilizing treatment, or provide transfer to a hospital that can better provide stabilizing treatment if the original hospital is unable to provide those services (and the receiving hospital has the space, qualified personnel, and agrees to accept the patient)" is acceptable.  That means there's a small, itty bitty teensie weensie chance that idiot Duncan chose the one hospital in all of Texas that falls outside of that law because they don't accept Medicare or Medicaid patients.  If that's the case, then that's the kind of schadenfreude that legends are born from, but that's highly unlikely.

Simply based on what I've been able to glean from open sources (read: mainstream news), it looks to me more like a botched diagnosis and a comedy of errors rather than discrimination against the poverty stricken foreigners among us.  Malpractice perhaps, but not racism.  Besides, who's to say that the nurse didn't want to seem racist by automatically assuming that just because the black guy came from Africa (Duncan's generalization during his first visit to the ED) that he automatically has ebola.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I shared this on my facebook page for a coule of bro's that were 101st. I think we have at least a couple here, Mara? Sorry but funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny 'cause it's true.

1st Brigade, 101st, 1996-1998


----------



## policemedic (Oct 12, 2014)

lindy said:


> I seriously wonder if the deceased had medical insurance and if that was a consideration to send him home vice admission when he visited hospital the first time.


 
@racing_kitty pretty much nailed the EMTALA piece.  I'll add that a proper MSE can be done and the determination made that while you are sick, you do not have a medical emergency and do not need to be admitted.  Without knowing the extent of the work-up the doc did in this case I'll reserve judgment.  However, I can tell you--and perhaps some of our licensed physicians will expand on this--that a pt presenting with a fever and 8/10 abdominal pain comes with an interesting array differential diagnoses and should receive a fairly thorough work-up with a few investigations thrown in.

I'm somewhat surprised that a travel hx wasn't obtained during the H&P, but then again, we don't know the content of the Dr./pt conversation, the status of the ED at that time, etc.

Suffice to say that inability to pay was unlikely to be the cause for his discharge.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Funny 'cause it's true.
> 
> 1st Brigade, 101st, 1996-1998



Hey sir. You remember the helo crash in 96, right? I lost one of my best friends. PFC Robert Hicks.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Hey sir. You remember the helo crash in 96, right? I lost one of my best friends. PFC Robert Hicks.
> 
> F.M.



Is that the one where they were simulating a rescue for Week of the Eagles and they crashed on top of the guys on the ground?  Yeah I remember that one.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 12, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Is that the one where they were simulating a rescue for Week of the Eagles and they crashed on top of the guys on the ground?  Yeah I remember that one.



Ye sir. Hicks was on the ground in the "downed helo" or what ever it was. I was at JRTC and when we got back to Bragg, I found out. My other best friend, Mitri, now a Cpt. with the guard, in A-stan made a memorial on Joint Dix/McGuire/Lakehurst where he is stationed.

R.I.P. PFC Robert Hicks, 3/502, 101st. Airborne Div., 18-June-96.












F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2014)

Gen Kelly warns of stampede if Ebola surfaces in SA

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/pen...tial-ebola-driven-mass-migration-south-border


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Gen Kelly warns of stampede if Ebola surfaces in SA
> 
> http://cnsnews.com/news/article/pen...tial-ebola-driven-mass-migration-south-border



Maybe then they'll let us secure the fucking border!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 13, 2014)

pardus said:


> Maybe then they'll let us secure the fucking border!



You're on the piss, aren't you.


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2014)

policemedic said:


> You're on the piss, aren't you.



I wish! lol


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> Maybe then they'll let us secure the fucking border!


Nope, that would be racist.
Cities will take the brunt of this, which will be interesting to watch (in a sad way) as cities tend to be more liberal in their views.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Nope, that would be racist.
> Cities will take the brunt of this, which will be interesting to watch (in a sad way) as cities tend to be more liberal in their views.



I'm sure you're right.

We have 6809 KIA's from OIF, OEF and OND, and our answer to those deaths is "shhh, lets go away and not talk about it".
What's the bet "something" is done far sooner than we reach those casualty figures if ebola hits CONUS in a serious way.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> We have 6809 KIA's from OIF, OEF and OND, and our answer to those deaths is "shhh, lets go away and not talk about it".
> What's the bet "something" is done far sooner than we reach those casualty figures if ebola hits CONUS in a serious way.


If we lose 200 city dwellers, the mouth breathers will be screaming for action.
Ironic the Dems/Liberal are blaming the gOP for an Ebola outbreak in Africa (race matters), but ignoring the wasteful spending by HHS.
CDC Chief is a buffoon also.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm doing an OSHA course at the moment, avoiding biological hazards came up, and Ebola was mentioned.
From one of the class "It's a conspiracy!"

"What?"

"Yo, It's a conspiracy, how come we got rid of it years ago, then it back again? Yo... see? I'm telling you, It was planted!"

:wall:




eta Ebola


----------



## Dame (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> I'm doing an OSHA course at the moment, avoiding biological hazards came up.
> From one of the class "It's a conspiracy!"
> 
> "What?"
> ...



@pardus, I didn't know you spoke Jive.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> If we lose 200 city dwellers, the mouth breathers will be screaming for action.
> Ironic the Dems/Liberal are blaming the gOP for an Ebola outbreak in Africa (race matters), but ignoring the wasteful spending by HHS.
> CDC Chief is a buffoon also.


I don't think he is a buffoon. I think he is a scientist and now being dragged into the political world, and he has no idea what to do. He is no longer acting alone, he is getting speaking points from the administration


----------



## Grunt (Oct 14, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I don't think he is a buffoon. I think he is a scientist and now being dragged into the political world, and he has no idea what to do. He is no longer acting alone, he is getting speaking points from the administration



I told a co-worker today that during his last news conference...I swore I could see the strings being maneuvered by his puppet master. I agree that he has entered terrain that he is unfamiliar with. From this point on, he will be told exactly what to say...which in the end, won't be much.

It has become political psychobabble at each news conference.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I told a co-worker today that during his last news conference...I swore I could see the strings being maneuvered by his puppet master. I agree that he has entered terrain that he is unfamiliar with. From this point on, he will be told exactly what to say...which in the end, won't be much.
> 
> It has become political psychobabble at each news conference.





Polar Bear said:


> I don't think he is a buffoon. I think he is a scientist and now being dragged into the political world, and he has no idea what to do. He is no longer acting alone, he is getting speaking points from the administration



He worked for Bloomberg, I doubt he wasn't aware of the political ramifications that came with the job.

Resign in protest, and the next guy along may have greater political/scientific freedoms.

He won't though, because management jobs pay more with less work then actually practicing medicine.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 14, 2014)

I have no doubt that he knew of the political ramifications when he took the position...I just don't think he counted on Ebola coming to the US.

There is no doubt that he knows the art of internal politics as well since that position is essentially a political one.

However, I don't think he bargained for the position he finds himself in today.

Maybe so, I just don't think so.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I have no doubt that he knew of the political ramifications when he took the position..*.I just don't think he counted on Ebola coming to the US.*
> 
> There is no doubt that he knows the art of internal politics as well since that position is essentially a political one.
> 
> ...



If that's the case he's a damn fool IMHO.

I saw on the news today that the lethality rate of Ebola has jumped from 50% to 70%. They are expecting/warning about 10K deaths in the next couple of months if things go as they predict without a successful intervention.
Sounds like we could be in for a fun ride.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> If that's the case he's a damn fool IMHO.



I certainly can't argue with that. His level of education certainly has nothing to do with his being a fool or not. I know some extremely smart fools...but, they are fools none-the-less. 

I think many of the people in his position hope that nothing "major" will ever happen during their tenures, but we know that those things do happen.

Regardless, he needs to man-up and tell the truth -- if he knows it -- or quit his position. Whichever he chooses really doesn't matter to me, I just want to know what is going on from the people I am paying to tell me exactly that.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> If that's the case he's a damn fool IMHO.
> 
> I saw on the news today that the lethality rate of Ebola has jumped from 50% to 70%. They are expecting/warning about 10K deaths in the next couple of months if things go as they predict without a successful intervention.
> Sounds like we could be in for a fun ride.


Which news source are you looking at?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 14, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Which news source are you looking at?



https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/220644-ebola-death-rate-rises-to-70-percent


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Which news source are you looking at?



Hmm, I honestly don't know, It was approx 2pm EST,  I just saw a TV, it was a blub thingy while people were talking. At a pinch i'd say CNN or FOX but i'm not sure. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

Agoge said:


> https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/220644-ebola-death-rate-rises-to-70-percent



HAHA! You are the man!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn...  

*Second healthcare worker at Dallas hospital tests positive for Ebola*



> On Sunday, officials confirmed that 26-year-old nurse Nina Pham had tested positive for the virus. More than 70 people who may have had contact with Duncan at the hospital were being monitored. Officials have said they don't know how Pham became infected. But the second case pointed to lapses beyond how one individual may have donned and removed personal protective garb.
> 
> News of the latest positive test comes one day after the largest U.S. nurses' union charged that Duncan' caregivers worked for days without proper protective gear and faced constantly changing protocols.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

This backs up what I earlier said about staying away from this hospital.

I hope and assume that the nurses contracted the disease pre PPE.



> News of the latest positive test comes one day after the largest U.S. nurses' union charged that Duncan' caregivers worked for days without proper protective gear and faced constantly changing protocols.
> 
> A statement from National Nurses United also says Thomas Eric Duncan was left in an open area of an emergency room for hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> This backs up what I earlier said about staying away from this hospital.
> 
> I hope and assume that the nurses contracted the disease pre PPE.


I was just talking to @policemedic about this. IMHO the hospital released a "don't panic cuz the nurse screwed up" press release to keep from having to say, "Hmmm, we don't have a clue how this happened. Maybe the protocol doesn't work."


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 15, 2014)

So, are we supposed to be comforted by the idea that this merely spread as a result of incompetence?


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not big on snitches, but if I were those nurses I'd sing like a canary.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm not big on snitches, but if I were those nurses I'd sing like a canary.



I wonder if any hospital executives are secretly, or not so secretly, hoping said nurses kick the bucket before they get a chance to talk?


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 15, 2014)

The nurses have had a chance to talk.   The nurses union won't show much mercy on the hospital anyway.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't get the don't panic thing. I am not freaking out at all I just don't trust anyone. All we need is one person infected that does not go to the hospital and it will spread.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2014)

Nurse #2 travelled to Cleveland, flew home then "came down" with symptoms.


:wall:

Hopefully not :dead:


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2014)

Frontier Airline is saying they've cleaned the plane twice.

Still not getting on planes for the moment.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> This backs up what I earlier said about staying away from this hospital.
> 
> I hope and assume that the nurses contracted the disease pre PPE.


Never mind staying away from that hospital -- said nurse took a jet ride with 132 other passengers last Monday aboard Frontier Airlines Flight 1143!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/nurse-infected-ebola-jetliner-diagnosis/story?id=26206090


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

TheSiatonist said:


> Never mind staying away from that hospital -- said nurse took a jet ride with 132 other passengers last Monday aboard Frontier Airlines Flight 1143!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/nurse-infected-ebola-jetliner-diagnosis/story?id=26206090



Yeah, thank god it's not airborne otherwise we'd already be in trouble.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Nurse #2 travelled to Cleveland, flew home then "came down" with symptoms.
> 
> 
> :wall:
> ...


And she is our idiot


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2014)

If I was in nurse #2's shoes, I would have voluntarily canceled my flight, so as to minimize any unnecessary exposure to the civilian population until I was certain that I wasn't going to come down with it during my travels (the key words being "up to" 21 day incubation). Then again, I'm just panicking aren't I?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> And she is our idiot


I was thinking self-centered bitch, but idiot sounds nicer; so I'll go with idiot also.

FWIW- She was visiting family, so they are exposed (that good by hug/kiss can be a killer).


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> If I was in nurse #2's shoes, I would have voluntarily canceled my flight, so as to minimize any unnecessary exposure to the civilian population until I was certain that I wasn't going to come down with it during my travels (the key words being "up to" 21 day incubation). Then again, I'm just panicking aren't I?


She could have called Frontier and explained the situation, or gone to a hospital in Cleveland once she started running a fever.
This is going to have serious personal liberty ramifications, for all of us.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

This is how it starts. 

I'm not panicking, but this is exactly how things start to spiral out of control.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> This is how it starts.
> 
> I'm not panicking, but this is exactly how things start to spiral out of control.


 
Unfortunately, once one or several of the 132 passenger's minds begin working on them, they will realize everyone they have come into contact with as well and the fear and worry will spread like wildfire. Regardless of whether they had contact with the nurse or not...it won't matter to them.

Containment was lost long ago....


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 15, 2014)

And consider if someone/group wanted to deliberately spread this...

Agree containment was lost due to incompetance.  There was one patient with virtually unlimited resources for CDC to monitor, advise, and control and they f'd it up.  Keep in mind, these are the same guys that left some small box just sitting around in a closet.

No worries though.  Just wash your hands.  They got this.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just like the old shampoo commercial...


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2014)

When I read the news this morning about there being a second nurse infected, I was lead to believe that she made that flight before she fell ill.

According to the local CBS affiliate's online article, apparently that was bullshit.



> The CDC has announced that the second healthcare worker diagnosed with Ebola — now identified as Amber Joy Vinson of Dallas — traveled by air Oct. 13, with a low-grade fever, a day before she showed up at the hospital reporting symptoms.



Now, correct me if I'm wrong (I won't be butt hurt if you do), but isn't a low-grade fever usually the very first symptom that presents whenever ebola decides to make itself known in a person?  

At first, I simply thought that Nurse Ratchet was stupid for flying when she knew she was at risk for having caught the virus, as she wouldn't know for sure if she would develop symptoms during her trip.  After reading that, however, I'm all in favor of hammering her ass to a fucking cactus, assuming she survives.  I hope she's fucking happy with herself for putting people at risk like that.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> When I read the news this morning about there being a second nurse infected, I was lead to believe that she made that flight before she fell ill.
> 
> According to the local CBS affiliate's online article, apparently that was bullshit.
> 
> ...



Low grade fever in someone caring for an Ebola infected patient is a huge red flag. The symptomatic person should have gone straight back to the hospital, and nowhere else. I wonder what was so much more important, as to get in the way of what should have been simple professional thinking? When Atlanta did not become a vector for Ebola, I felt pretty encouraged. Now with things coming out of Dallas, literally, I am a little more concerned.

In looking at this at arms lenght, one would feel pretty comfortable in approaching this like HIV. Universal precautions, as practiced everywhere, should have been sufficent to protect care givers. What has broken down? Until that question is answered, folks will have the panic button close. My head says that Ebola should be pretty easy to get a handle on. Let the CDC do its job, and things should quiet down;..... should. Lets just hope someone in "leadership" dosen't decide Ebola is an endangered species, and this is Bush's fault:wall:.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> When I read the news this morning about there being a second nurse infected, I was lead to believe that she made that flight before she fell ill.
> 
> According to the local CBS affiliate's online article, apparently that was bullshit.
> 
> ...


Don't care if she felt ill beforehand. As I said before it only takes one idiot. She should have been monitored for 25 days after TARD zero died. She will not be the worst idiot. 
1) travel ban..will not make much of a diff but can't hurt
2) everyone that has contact...35 day quarantine 
3) get our asses to Africa...and fix this shit. As I heard today. "I am in apt 101 and there is a fire in 909, I don't have to worry about it" it is going to reach you eventually.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I wonder what was so much more important, as to get in the way of what should have been simple professional thinking?



Planning her fucking wedding, that's what.  From NBC's Atlanta local, channel 11:  





> She flew from Dallas to Cleveland on Wednesday and returned on Monday, boarding a Frontier Airlines even though she had a fever of 99.5 degrees.
> 
> "She flew into Cleveland to prepare for her wedding," said Toinette Parrilla, director of the Cleveland Department of Public Health.



Her next stop is the hospital at Emory.  Inconsiderate, selfish cunt that she is, while I don't wish death upon her, I hope that she fucking suffers to the maximum extent possible and that her conscience eats her alive.  She should have fucking known better than to get on that damned plane.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 15, 2014)

I hate Meme's but i liked the movie reference with this one. I feel it accurately portrays all the misinformation they have been shoveling down our throats..


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2014)

Here a support page for said dumbass.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006751815970&fref=ts


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Here a support page for said dumbass.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006751815970&fref=ts


I use this word about once a year, unlike our uneducated folks from down under. She's a cunt


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2014)

My friend Suzanne is a vet in Memphis.  The animal hospital she works at (Downtown Animal Hospital, if anyone is in the area) linked on FB to a blog post about what we know about Ebola and animals.  I thought it was pretty good information.



> This CDC's report states, “At this time, there have been no reports of dogs or cats becoming sick with Ebola or of being able to spread Ebola to people or other animals. Even in areas in Africa where Ebola is present, there have been no reports of dogs and cats becoming sick with Ebola. There is limited evidence that dogs become infected with Ebola virus, but there is no evidence that they develop disease.”
> 
> The only scientific study to date on Ebola virus in dogs was conducted by a French research team in 2005. They found that dogs near the 2001-2002 Gabon outbreak had antibodies to Ebola, indicating some form of infection and exposure. These dogs had likely been scavenging on human and animal carcasses infected with Ebola.
> 
> The truth is we know very little about Ebola in dogs. It is very important that we study any pets potentially infected with Ebola to better understand the risks and realities of this deadly disease.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2014)

And the hits just keep on coming...






Scott Pelley's money shot is at roughly the 2:10 mark...



> One health official said to me somebody dropped the ball. I then called the CDC and the agency said that this nurse, nurse Vinson, did in fact call the CDC several times before taking that flight and said she has a temperature, a fever of 99.5.
> 
> But the person at the CDC looked at a chart and because her fever wasn’t 100.4 or higher, she didn’t officially fall into the group of high risk. Now I think what’s disconcerting to people is that you would think common sense would tell you, well, after the first nurse, Nurse Pham became sick with Ebola, you would have thought, well, out of an abundance of caution let’s just keep her there and not have her get on the flight.



This kind of stupidity can't be blamed on budget cuts.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 15, 2014)

CDC gave her the green light. http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/heal...las-hospital-worker-diagnosed-ebola/17290677/


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2014)

You have to love the fact that 99.5 is so far from 100.4. 

Really? She had contact with Duncan and they didn't find that to be enough of a concern for them to tell her not to fly.

They wonder why we don't believe or trust them. It's because they aren't trustworthy in anything they tell us.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord, she called the CDC and they cleared her to fly?

This goes back to my statement that we don't know what we don't know.

50-70% Mortality Rate in 3rd world environments, experimental drugs in this country.

CDC too busy telling folks not to worry, and politicians demanding open borders and blaming non-existent budget cuts as the cause of the outbreak.

I wish AQ would nuke DC.


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

Someone in the CDC needs to be put against a wall and shot for this. Fucking morons!


----------



## A3nema (Oct 16, 2014)

What in that fuck.... :wall: http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/health/Plain-Clothes-Man-Perplexes-Viewers-279357962.html


----------



## Dame (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm betting he works for the CDC. He believes the original memo. "Can't get it unless you play in her spit."


----------



## Rapid (Oct 17, 2014)

When did the CDC transform into just another shitty government department? I had the impression they were pretty damn good, but all this bullshittery doesn't make them look so good...


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/17/6994247/white-house-will-name-ron-klain-as-ebola-czar

New "Ebola Czar"



> White House names Klain as the new Ebola Czar. Blah blah blah. Blah blah. Klain doesn't have a healthcare background


----------



## policemedic (Oct 17, 2014)

Rapid said:


> When did the CDC transform into just another shitty government department? I had the impression they were pretty damn good, but all this bullshittery doesn't make them look so good...



2008.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 17, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/17/6994247/white-house-will-name-ron-klain-as-ebola-czar
> 
> New "Ebola Czar"



I was reading that earlier. What an enormously stupid move. 

I have a nominee for Ebola czar who is much more intelligent and will do a much better job than Klain.   This guy:


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 17, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/17/6994247/white-house-will-name-ron-klain-as-ebola-czar
> 
> New "Ebola Czar"


How about this:  Rather than creating some new position to satisfy the self licking ice cream cone in Washington, how about people just start doing their fucking jobs?!

We already have a Director of HHS.  What does that dipshit do?!   We have a director of CDC.  What does he do?!

Now the solution is to add another layer to the bureaucracy?  We need less of this and more people who just get shit done.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2014)

Special committees make people feel good. "Oh, the guy who is responsible and should hang for this can't be bothered to clean up his mess. We'll appoint someone who can focus exclusively on this problem and meet your needs, Citizen." They are just a PR stunt while the rank and file do their jobs.

I will say the whole "czar" thing is outrageous. "Czar" apparently means "entitled, politically-connected asshole who brings nothing to the table, but will charge us a small mint for his services." On some levels the US is no different, or better, than every other government in history. The Romans, Greeks, Feudal Japan, the Nazis (yes, I went there), penal colonies, Victorian England, the Byzantines, Stalin's USSR, the Aztec, Carthage, various dynasties in China, etc.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 17, 2014)

> On some levels the US is no different, or better, than every other government in history. The Romans, Greeks, Feudal Japan, the Nazis (yes, I went there), penal colonies, Victorian England, the Byzantines, Stalin's USSR, the Aztec, Carthage, various dynasties in China, etc.



We might actually be worse off then them as a country. Our main problem is that our whole country compares itself to every empire you just named with the thought of "they weren't as wise as we are today"........Then again maybe all those empires had the exact same mindset as we do, and also why history keeps repeating itself.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 17, 2014)

than........Is there a edit button or am I at the mercy of my own inability to proof-read before clicking submit?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Special committees make people feel good. "Oh, the guy who is responsible and should hang for this can't be bothered to clean up his mess. We'll appoint someone who can focus exclusively on this problem and meet your needs, Citizen." They are just a PR stunt while the rank and file do their jobs.
> 
> I will say the whole "czar" thing is outrageous. "Czar" apparently means "entitled, politically-connected asshole who brings nothing to the table, but will charge us a small mint for his services." On some levels the US is no different, or better, than every other government in history. The Romans, Greeks, Feudal Japan, the Nazis (yes, I went there), penal colonies, Victorian England, the Byzantines, Stalin's USSR, the Aztec, Carthage, various dynasties in China, etc.



Yet another reason to grow the government a little more. He will need an office, salary, staff, funding, cars and drivers, an airplane with pilots and cabin crew, hours and hours of confrences, meetings, political backers and opponents, a face staff just to prep him for news events, etc. The funds and resources that will be generated for this new "czar", will have no effect on the Ebola problem. I can not think of a bigger waste of resources. What happened to the US Surgeon General, on vaction, too busy for this, too dumb for this, fired, had a stroke ?  This really pisses me off. This decision really says that the current administration did not pick the right people to handle this kind of event. IMHO, it the same as sticking your foot in your mouth, then shooting your foot off. Idiots, we have idiots in charge, nothing points it out better han this mindless move.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 17, 2014)

Someday they will make me a Czar. The media will love me


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 17, 2014)

Well gents, and ladies, I am heading over to Zambia tonight. I have a connection in Nigeria so Ill get you an update from ground zero of the virus.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 17, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Well gents, and ladies, I am heading over to Zambia tonight. I have a connection in Nigeria so Ill get you an update from ground zero of the virus.


Be safe and wear a Jimmy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Well gents, and ladies, I am heading over to Zambia tonight. I have a connection in Nigeria so Ill get you an update from ground zero of the virus.



I do wish the best of good fortune during your time on The Dark Continent. Pay attention to detail, and keep your hands away from your face. I know I am preaching to the choir,  just can't help myself I guess. Stock up on hand sanitizers and use them. Give a shout if you find you need anything.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2014)

@AKkeith Stay safe Brother.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 17, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Well gents, and ladies, I am heading over to Zambia tonight. I have a connection in Nigeria so Ill get you an update from ground zero of the virus.


No swapping spit with the locals.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds like it's pretty much gone in Nigeria. No new cases in 22 days.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Sounds like it's pretty much gone in Nigeria. No new cases in 22 days.



So Nigeria is doing a better job of dealing with this that the USA is... Awesome :wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Sounds like it's pretty much gone in Nigeria. No new cases in 22 days.


Did they close borders?


----------



## A3nema (Oct 18, 2014)

The irony of mexico not allowing americans in is priceless. The sad part comes when our own government can't follow suit on such an obvious measure to be taken. http://nypost.com/2014/10/17/texas-hospital-staffer-in-self-quarantine-on-cruise-ship/


----------



## Rapid (Oct 18, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Sounds like it's pretty much gone in Nigeria. No new cases in 22 days.


 
Bet they didn't have an "Ebola czar" either.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Someday *they will make me a Czar*. The media will love me


 
Altitude Czar...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Someday they will make me a Czar. The media will love me



So, how many czars are out there these days? Into double digits yet? It really flies in the very face of the very deifinition of czar everywhere. Imagine Stalin, or Ivan doing this sort of thing. It teally points out the lack of leadership ability, and even intrest leadership. Congress is no better, the pick for Surgeon General, Vivek Murthy, was made in 2013, and we have no motion in than arena. Is there a branch of our government in place and functioning today?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> So Nigeria is doing a better job of dealing with this that the USA is... Awesome :wall:



CDC are acting bizarrely. While there's a lot of scaremongering going on I do think the CDC have done a less than stellar job.



SOWT said:


> Did they close borders?



No they didn't. I don't think that is the solution, either.


----------



## CQB (Oct 19, 2014)

There would be protocols in place though it's been pointed out by some that due to the rarity of such events in the US that there's not been any real test of the protocols.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Grunt (Oct 19, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> CDC are acting bizarrely. While there's a lot of scaremongering going on I do think the CDC have done a less than stellar job.



Indeed they have. Personally, I think it's because they began acting politically instead of medically once patient #2 showed up on the scene. At that point, people started feeling that they were not being told the truth about how Ebola is spread, do the protocols work, etc.

If people would be given the facts instead of having to "fill in the blanks" themselves, there wouldn't be such a need to help prevent a would-be "panic" -- either real or perceived at this point.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> No they didn't. I don't think that is the solution, either.



Why do you think that? How can that not be a good idea?


----------



## lrs143 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm thinking this is more of a distraction for something else the govt. wants to do right now. Remember we have elections coming  up and these are elections that could literally shut down the lefts agenda if the right people get elected.
Putting toothpaste back in the tube is hard though. Look at Fast and Furious. They could be attempting to do the same thing with a virus. Unfortunately if this one get's out of control like F&F it's harder to fight.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> I'm thinking this is more of a distraction for something else the govt. wants to do right now. Remember we have elections coming  up and these are elections that could literally shut down the lefts agenda if the right people get elected.
> Putting toothpaste back in the tube is hard though. Look at Fast and Furious. They could be attempting to do the same thing with a virus. Unfortunately if this one get's out of control like F&F it's harder to fight.



You are seriously proposing that the US government is bringing ebola into this county as a political distraction?


----------



## policemedic (Oct 19, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> CDC are acting bizarrely. While there's a lot of scaremongering going on I do think the CDC have done a less than stellar job.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. I don't think that is the solution, either.



Mexico and Belize disagree.  They denied that Carnival ship access to their countries quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## lrs143 (Oct 19, 2014)

Not bringing, just allowing it to distract from something else by not handling it the way it should be handled.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> Not bringing, just allowing it to distract from something else by not handling it the way it should be handled.



Gotcha.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Why do you think that? How can that not be a good idea?



Because that would impede the flow of Western medical staff and gear, that and some Western style protocols I think is what's needed more than closing borders. I dunno, I just think it would destroy those countries more than they already are.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 19, 2014)

I think we can absolutely provide for the supply of necessary medical equipment and transit of personnel whilst simultaneously prohibiting any other travel. 

Allowing free travel under ridiculously lax screening protocols is just giving the finger to good epidemic control.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2014)

The health worker on the cruise ship who handled Ebola specimens has tested negative 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...sample-from-woman-monitored-on-ship/17543409/


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Because that would impede the flow of Western medical staff and gear, that and some Western style protocols I think is what's needed more than closing borders. I dunno, I just think it would destroy those countries more than they already are.




How does closing civil traffic off prevent military/charter aircraft from landing and taking off?


----------



## A3nema (Oct 19, 2014)

> Ms. Kelly said yes, that’s why we’re sending troops. But why can’t we do that _and _have a travel ban?
> 
> “If it spreads more in Africa, it’s going to be more of a risk to us here. Our only goal is protecting Americans—that’s our mission. We do that by protecting people here and by stopping threats abroad. That protects Americans.”
> 
> Dr. Frieden’s logic was a bit of a heart-stopper. In fact his responses were more non sequiturs than answers. We cannot ban people at high risk of Ebola from entering the U.S. because people in West Africa have Ebola, and we don’t want it to spread. Huh?



http://online.wsj.com/articles/who-do-they-think-we-are-1413502475


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Because that would impede the flow of Western medical staff and gear, that and some Western style protocols I think is what's needed more than closing borders. I dunno, I just think it would destroy those countries more than they already are.



I understand, but I disagree. We can still send medical equipment and personnel there. Western style protocols need western mindsets to work.
I'm all for helping out, but bottom line, I don't care if protecting ourselves isn't the best option for them. 
The disease, _in part_ is being spread through ignorance and stupidity. Darwin springs to mind.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2014)

http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/19/e...nd-white-house-meeting-since-being-appointed/

Paging Ron Klain,  meeting in office one. Paging Ron Klain, meeting in office one. 

So far the new Ebola Czar is batting 1.000 on attending the President 's ebola meetings.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2014)

CDC seems to have lost its way..

*Violence Prevention*
http://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/

*Obama calls for CDC to study whether video games are linked to violence*
http://thehill.com/policy/technolog...y-whether-video-games-are-linked-to-violence-


*Playground Injuries*
http://www.cdc.gov/HomeandRecreationalSafety/Playground-Injuries/


I'm sure there are more examples of the CDC working on something unrelated to disease control and prevention


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think we all pretty much knew this, but interesting to read

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...emic-was-bat-eating-family-in-guinea-village/

*SOURCE OF CURRENT EBOLA EPIDEMIC IDENTIFIED: Bat-Eating Family in Guinea Village*
The current Ebola epidemic was traced back to a bat-eating family in the village of Gueckedou in south-eastern Guinea.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 20, 2014)

There should be a CDC czar...


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2014)

What is she going to do, sue the entire United States? 

She lawyer'ed up with Michael Vicks former attorney because "Everyone's picking on me"  



> Amber Vinson, the second nurse in Dallas to contract the Ebola virus, has retained a high-profile attorney, her family said in a statement. In the statement, obtained by CBS affiliate WOIO in Cleveland, the family said they “are troubled by some of the negative public comments and media coverage that mischaracterize Amber and her actions.” “Suggestions that she ignored any of the physician and government-provided protocols recommended to her are patently untrue and hurtful. In the interest of Amber and our family, we have retained esteemed attorney Billy Martin to provide us with legal counsel during this unfortunate and troubling time,” the family said in the statement.
> 
> Martin’s past clients include Michael Vick and disgraced former Idaho Sen. Larry Craig.



Hey counselor: News Flash - Your flair for the dramatics (Not to mention money) is now level with the mental capacity of your client. You both should make a nice couple.  

Full Story


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2014)

I have no sympathy for her. Not a trace.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 22, 2014)

Who is she going to sue?  She obviously made a mistake and contracted Ebola when others at her hospital didn't.  You became a public figure contracting the disease.

If she is getting advice that she has a case for a lawsuit I would recommend getting a second opinion.

No fat pay day for you.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd like to agree, but these days there are too many cowards willing to pander to pseudo-victims. I wouldn't be surprised if she got some small settlement (even if it's just to get rid of her).


----------



## A3nema (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice high profile lawyer for an unknown nurse. Im guessing it wasn't her idea to sue until this cocksucker saw an opportunity and came knocking.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

Scotth said:


> *Who is she going to sue*?  She obviously made a mistake and contracted Ebola when others at her hospital didn't.  You became a public figure contracting the disease.
> 
> If she is getting advice that she has a case for a lawsuit I would recommend getting a second opinion.
> 
> No fat pay day for you.


CDC and the Hospital for not providing proper protection gear.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> CDC and the Hospital for not providing proper protection gear.



Did they fail or was she the one who failed to follow protocol/guidelines?

I guess we'll have to see. After all, there is a possibility that team leaders/managers actually did fail her in some way. But seeing as this is healthcare, I'd lean towards it being another case of someone failing to take infection control seriously...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Did they fail or was she the one who failed to follow protocol/guidelines?
> 
> I guess we'll have to see. After all, there is a possibility that team leaders/managers actually did fail her in some way. But seeing as this is healthcare, I'd lean towards it being another case of someone failing to take infection control seriously...


My understanding is they did not move Hazemat/Protective Suits to the hospital once he was diagnosed.  They were taping standard gowns closed when getting ready work on him (compare CDC Guidelines with the ensemble the CDC Director had when he went to Africa).


----------



## Rapid (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, that's just great. I guess it could've still been a dumb mistake that no amount of gear would've helped with though.

But I'm kind of surprised the hospital didn't at least have a couple of their own protective suits in stock. Seems like local police departments can equip themselves as if they're preparing for a zombie apocalypse, yet this hospital couldn't even prepare for an actual, plausible scenario?

There was an ebola scare in England last week (not widely published), which turned out to be just some moron... but the hospital where he went took every precaution. He was quickly met by staff in full protective gear, and the guy was put into a special isolation room. That hospital wasn't even expecting any cases of Ebola. It was just equipment they had on hand. Not to say hospitals here are perfect either, but damn, it just seems like a standard thing all hospitals should be prepared for... at all times.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 23, 2014)

Well folks, its been nice knowing you

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/23/health/new-york-possible-ebola-case/index.html
*Doctors Without Borders physician in NYC tests positive for Ebola*


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 23, 2014)

Fucking retarded doctors.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2014)

He's only been dealing with confirmed Ebola patients and decides to mosey on back to the US for a night of bowling. If the doctors can't follow the rules and use common sense, how can we expect the general populace to do it?

It's stuff like this that keeps my stupid meter pegged.


----------



## compforce (Oct 23, 2014)

> "The goal right now is to make sure people don't panic," he said.



How about the goal right now being to keep people with possible Ebola isolated past the incubation period and then we can worry about not starting a panic - by telling everyone that we aren't letting people loose in the general population if they came from an affected area.  That seems like an effective way to prevent a panic...

On a side note, do they really have to send everything here to Atlanta?  I can just see the CDC having a leak (remember the articles from a couple of months ago where the CDC labs weren't following their own protocols?) and having it spread through the city.  Glad I work from home.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Well folks, its been nice knowing you
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/23/health/new-york-possible-ebola-case/index.html
> *Doctors Without Borders physician in NYC tests positive for Ebola*





Agoge said:


> He's only been dealing with confirmed Ebola patients and decides to mosey on back to the U.S. for a night of bowling. If the doctors can't follow the rules and use common sense, how can we expect the general populace to do it?
> 
> It's stuff like this that keeps my stupid meter pegged.



It's about a healthcare system.

Even our Clownshoes system is better than there socialized medical system.  cough, cough.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2014)

SOWT said:


> It's about a healthcare system.
> 
> Even our Clownshoes system is better than there socialized medical system.  cough, cough.



Indeed it is. However, our stupidity levels in the US rate in the top 10% of the world. We have some of the "stupidest" smart people in the world who can't seem to follow their own rules.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2014)

Rapid said:


> ...There was an ebola scare in England last week (not widely published), which turned out to be just some moron... but the hospital where he went took every precaution. He was quickly met by staff in full protective gear, and the guy was put into a special isolation room...


 
Standard precautions that should be implemented with _every_ moron...


----------



## Scotth (Oct 25, 2014)

Agoge said:


> He's only been dealing with confirmed Ebola patients and decides to mosey on back to the US for a night of bowling. If the doctors can't follow the rules and use common sense, how can we expect the general populace to do it?
> 
> It's stuff like this that keeps my stupid meter pegged.



I wouldn't get to excited just yet.  Nobody in the general public has become infected by either Duncan or the doctor at this point.

The doctor knows a heckuva lot more about the disease then anyone here and we should wait to condemn his action until we have reason to.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 25, 2014)

Scotth said:


> I wouldn't get to excited just yet.  Nobody in the general public has become infected by either Duncan or the doctor at this point.
> 
> The doctor knows a heckuva lot more about the disease then anyone here and we should wait to condemn his action until we have reason to.


He my know more than me, but he failed on comman sense


----------



## A3nema (Oct 25, 2014)

Roy knew a heck of alot more about tigers than most people.  Doesn't mean he wasn't a dumbass for constantly sticking his neck near their mouth.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 25, 2014)

Scotth said:


> ...The doctor knows a heckuva lot more about the disease then anyone here and we should wait to condemn his action until we have reason to.



All the more reason he should have had the sense to quarantine himself for the appropriate amount of time before putting himself out in the public.

My point is...he -- of all people -- should have known better than putting himself among hundreds of people without being past the incubation period himself. That is common sense.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 25, 2014)

The majority are very smart people... but I've known doctors who are borderline tards. In terms of common sense, of course.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Scotth said:


> I wouldn't get to excited just yet.  Nobody in the general public has become infected by either Duncan or the doctor at this point.
> 
> The doctor knows a heckuva lot more about the disease then anyone here and we should wait to condemn his action until we have reason to.



The doc in NYC, that became symptomatic after caring for Ebola patients, likely knows a great deal about Ebola. That he went there to care for those suffering says a lot for him. I wish him well, and pray he will recover from Ebola. As for folks here, there are probably one or two here that know a thing or two about viral illness, including Ebola .


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 25, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The doc in NYC, that became symptomatic after caring for Ebola patients, likely knows a great deal about Ebola. That he went there to care for those suffering says a lot for him. I wish him well, and pray he will recover from Ebola. As for folks here, ther are probably one or two here that know a thing or two about viral illness, including Ebola .



Nice.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 25, 2014)

Agoge said:


> All the more reason he should have had the sense to quarantine himself for the appropriate amount of time before putting himself out in the public.
> 
> My point is...he -- of all people -- should have known better than putting himself among hundreds of people without being past the incubation period himself. That is common sense.



Well in less than 3 weeks we will know if all the new found Ebola experts were right or not.  Let me ask you a question.  Do you think these health care professionals that risk their lives half way around the world to fight this disease come home with wanton disregard for the people at home having witness the disease first hand?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 25, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Well in less than 3 weeks we will know if all the new found Ebola experts were right or not.  Let me ask you a question.  Do you think the health care professionals that risk their lives half way around to fight this disease come home with wanton disregard for the people at home having witness the disease first hand?



Nope...I sure don't. But, I do think they make mistakes just like everyone else does. And, I think they make some bad decisions like everyone else does.

In fact, I admire people who travel to other nations and utilize their gifts and training to help others...often times, putting their lives at risk to do so. As I think he did.

My only issue with it, is that he should have quarantined himself before coming back here when he wasn't sure he didn't have it since there is a 21 day incubation period. Nothing more. I simply think he could have made better decisions...especially since he has first hand knowledge of the ravages of that disease.


----------



## Etype (Oct 25, 2014)

Are we really talking about ebola?  What a downer, that stuff can kill you.  You folks need to get with the times and distract yourselves with a little pop-culture, here ya go-


----------



## Scotth (Oct 25, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Nope...I sure don't. But, I do think they make mistakes just like everyone else does. And, I think they make some bad decisions like everyone else does.
> 
> In fact, I admire people who travel to other nations and utilize their gifts and training to help others...often times, putting their lives at risk to do so. As I think he did.
> 
> My only issue with it, is that he should have quarantined himself before coming back here when he wasn't sure he didn't have it since there is a 21 day incubation period. Nothing more. I simply think he could have made better decisions...especially since he has first hand knowledge of the ravages of that disease.




How can you criticize him for not "quarantined himself" what do you really know about his action other than some general references on news sites like he went jogging?  I don't know you but when I jog I do it by myself.  He was certainly out in the public but you don't think he understands the symptoms of Ebola and understands when your contagious or the system of the disease.

We can go back and forth on this issue but in less than three weeks we will all know definitely whether the doctor hazard anyone in this country.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 26, 2014)

Im starting to find it odd that, around this time every year, we seem to keep getting some new flu/disease scare; before a vaccine comes out and makes billions. The non-caring and HORRIBLE handling of this situation doesn't smell right to me. I wouldn't be surprised if parts of the Gov. saw this as a way to not just distract citizens from other issues, but also make a quick buck in the process. Vaccination is a billion dollar industry that's been catching a lot of flak lately. I hate yelling conspiracy, but I will yell a conspiracy of stupidity that gets taken advantage of on a yearly basis.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 26, 2014)

A3nema said:


> Im starting to find it odd that, around this time every year, we seem to keep getting some new flu/disease scare; before a vaccine comes out and makes billions. The non-caring and HORRIBLE handling of this situation doesn't smell right to me. I wouldn't be surprised if parts of the Gov. saw this as a way to not just distract citizens from other issues, but also make a quick buck in the process. Vaccination is a billion dollar industry that's been catching a lot of flak lately. I hate yelling conspiracy, but I will yell a conspiracy of stupidity that gets taken advantage of on a yearly basis.



How are vaccines catching flak? I don't know too many serious people who think vaccines are any sort of problem.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 26, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> How are vaccines catching flak? I don't know too many serious people who think vaccines are any sort of problem.



There are people who think vaccines can cause things like Autism... yep. They're called  'anti-vaxxers'...

"The *anti-vaccination movement* (or *vaccine hysteria*) is an irrational trend of mistrust of vaccination that is almost as old as the technique itself. The movement (more mockingly referred to as "*anti-vaxxers*") blames vaccines, or their ingredients, for a range of maladies whose mechanisms are rejected or have not been explained by current scientific research. Some of these maladies can often be childhood illnesses in order to increase the emotive factor of the argument. The ubiquity of vaccination often makes it an easy target for blame.

Vaccine-preventable diseases have been a major cause of illness, death, and disability throughout human history. The advent of the modern vaccine era has changed this significantly; most North Americans and Europeans have little memory of a pre-vaccine era where diseases such as mumps and measles — to say nothing of smallpox or polio — were common and often deadly. In more recent times, there has been much debate in the press and in the doctor's office regarding vaccine safety — namely what possible side-effect vaccines cause and whether these outweigh the risks of leaving a population without a vaccination schedule. Vaccines have been alleged to cause all manner of illnesses; autism is a prominent example, as its direct causes are still fairly mysterious and probably very wide-ranging, with no single cause or lifestyle risk-factor being identified. Some prominent Americans have spoken out vociferously about the supposed danger of vaccines.[1]

Forty-eight US states allowed religious exemptions for compulsory vaccination as of 2014. In contrast only twenty states allow exemptions to children whose parents have philosophical or personal belief objections to vaccination.[2]"


----------



## A3nema (Oct 26, 2014)

^^ what he said....I cant agree


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 26, 2014)

Rapid said:


> There are people who think vaccines can cause things like Autism... yep. They're called  'anti-vaxxers'...
> +Entirety of post



Like I said, serious people.


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Like I said, serious people.


 
I agree with you, but the problem is that the "not-so-serious" people are large enough to cause problems.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...e-anti-vaccine-movement-is-endangering-lives/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/danmunro/2014/01/23/big-data-crushes-anti-vaccination-movement/

If the educated believe the earth orbits the sun and the..."logic impaired" think otherwise, the latter still have a vote and conduct their lives accordingly. We can't underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups, particularly when they are easily swayed by mass media and clowns like Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2014)

Etype said:


> Are we really talking about ebola?  What a downer, that stuff can kill you.  You folks need to get with the times and distract yourselves with a little pop-culture, here ya go-


 

I got a fever. And the only prescription...is more cowbell.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 27, 2014)

http://dailysignal.com/2014/10/24/d...ck-ebola-vaccine-may-owe-dick-cheney-apology/

Posted without comment........


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2014)

I think that to a great degree...we, in the West don't focus enough on coming up with vaccines for viruses that are deemed "third world". At some point, many of "those" viruses and diseases will eventually find their way to the US and I for one, don't want to have to play catch-up in the area of vaccines. I do admit my ignorance as to how much effort is put into those diseases; however, I'm not sure as to how important Ebola was to us prior to this outbreak. The above posted article does show some forethought with it.

I'm not an alarmist, but I don't necessarily see things getting better in our future concerning viral issues.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I think that to a great degree...we, in the West don't focus enough on coming up with vaccines for viruses that are deemed "third world". At some point, many of "those" viruses and diseases will eventually find their way to the US and I for one, don't want to have to play catch-up in the area of vaccines. I do admit my ignorance as to how much effort is put into those diseases; however, I'm not sure as to how important Ebola was to us prior to this outbreak. The above posted article does show some forethought with it.
> 
> I'm not an alarmist, but I don't necessarily see things getting better in our future concerning viral issues.


Africa and the rest of the third world don't do much for themselves either.

There is only so much we can do, at some point the people we are trying to "save" have to want to be saved.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ebola-inside-the-first-united-states-diagnosis-thomas-eric-duncan/

Interesting interview of the nurses on 60 Minutes.

They all volunteered to care for him.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2014)

@SOWT, I agree. I probably wasn't very clear in my post as I was meaning that we should study them more in order to have vaccines readily available for use here should it come here...expectedly or not.

That way, we don't have those with the virus here and nothing to treat them with pertaining to that specific virus.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 27, 2014)

> The U.S. Army has started isolating soldiers returning from an Ebola response mission in West Africa, even though they showed no symptoms of infection and were not believed to have been exposed to the deadly virus, officials said on Monday.



SOURCE

So why isn't this common practice for anyone coming in from high risk/infected areas?  Probably because this is happening in Italy, not U.S. soil.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> SOURCE
> 
> So why isn't this common practice for anyone coming in from high risk/infected areas?  Probably because this is happening in Italy, not U.S. soil.


The Army doesn't give a shit about feelings, and the Guy in charge would rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 27, 2014)

SOWT said:


> The Army doesn't give a shit about feelings, and the Guy in charge would rather be safe then sorry.



I think it's the right thing to do, but I think it is something EVERYONE should have to go through if they are coming here from a "hot" country.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 27, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I think it's the right thing to do, but I think it is something EVERYONE should have to go through if they are coming here from a "hot" country.


 
To me, that exhibits good common sense.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 27, 2014)

On a positive note, you can't go be put on a working party if you're in quarantine!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> On a positive note, you can't go be put on a working party if you're in quarantine!


Unless they need someone to clean up the quarantined area.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 27, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Unless they need someone to clean up the quarantined area.



Killjoy!  :-"


----------



## 0699 (Oct 27, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I think it's the right thing to do, but I think it is something EVERYONE should have to go through if they are coming here from a "hot" country.


 
But then we violate people's rights... 



SOWT said:


> The Army doesn't give a shit about feelings, and the Guy in charge would rather be safe then sorry.


 
Hell, I thought reflective belts kept you safe from ebola...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2014)

0699 said:


> But then we violate people's rights...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I thought reflective belts kept you safe from ebola...


They do, because even ebola infected women won't come near you.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't watched SNL in a while, but the kid in me wanted to see Jim Carry host again. I thought the opening was pretty funny, especially the Ron Klain.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I think it's the right thing to do, but I think it is something EVERYONE should have to go through if they are coming here from a "hot" country.



And yet, you have the mentality of someone like this, who now has some splainin to do. 



> Ebola health care worker Kaci Hickox, who was released from quarantine with the support of the White House, is a Centers For Disease Control and Prevention employee, records reveal. The lawyer who helped earn her release is a recent White House state dinner guest.
> 
> Hickox was released from Ebola quarantine in Newark, N.J., Monday afternoon after the White House pressured New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie to release the nurse that was working in Sierra Leone with Doctors Without Borders. Hickox’s case for release was also bolstered by New York civil rights attorney Norman Siegel, who took on Hickox’s case.



 

Good thing we have an e-bowler zar appointed so we can get our leagues formed before winter sets in......


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2014)

She looks like it must hurt. E-Bowler, I mean. And why is she holding her crotch? Does it effect you there? Is there some venereal aspect we should be concerned about?


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

Centermass said:


> And yet, you have the mentality of someone like this, who now has some splainin to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope she gets ebola. I'm serous. Fuck her and everyone who "helped" her.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> I hope she gets ebola. I'm serous. Fuck her and everyone who "helped" her.


 
It bothers me that she is putting 1) herself and b) the "world" before her own country.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

0699 said:


> It bothers me that she is putting 1) herself and b) the "world" before her own country.



And even more bothersome that the current administration is backing her and her selfish actions.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

Things that make you go Hmm...



> In a different experiment, control monkeys were placed in cages 3 meters away from the cages of monkeys that were intramuscularly inoculated with Ebola virus.30 Control and inoculated monkeys both developed Ebola virus infection. The authors concluded that “fomite and contact droplet” transmission to the control monkeys was unlikely, *and that airborne transmission was most likely*,30 but they did not discuss the potential behaviors of caged non-human primates (e.g., spitting and throwing feces) that might have led to body fluid exposures



http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/human-transmission.html


----------



## Centermass (Oct 28, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> She looks like it must hurt. E-Bowler, I mean. And why is she holding her crotch? Does it effect you there? Is there some venereal aspect we should be concerned about?



Based on her rants and sense of entitlement, I hope it's a full blown case of fucking crotch crickets.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 29, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Like I said, serious people.



What isn't seriously hot about Jenny?  

Batshit crazy but isn't that half the fun?


----------



## Scotth (Oct 29, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I think that to a great degree...we, in the West don't focus enough on coming up with vaccines for viruses that are deemed "third world". At some point, many of "those" viruses and diseases will eventually find their way to the US and I for one, don't want to have to play catch-up in the area of vaccines. I do admit my ignorance as to how much effort is put into those diseases; however, I'm not sure as to how important Ebola was to us prior to this outbreak. The above posted article does show some forethought with it.
> 
> I'm not an alarmist, but I don't necessarily see things getting better in our future concerning viral issues.



It's like any other business decision.  It's the profit motive.

I work at a biotech company.  As soon as the federal government says we are going to spend $5 billion a year stock piling an Ebola vaccine or Ebola cure you will get many companies fighting for that $5 billion.  Until then nobody in the private sector is spending a dollar on research that isn't directed at solving a problem that can make them more money.

Especially with federal research grants being cut their is no will in the private sector research community to do any feel good research if there isn't profit to make.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Well at least the POTUS has solid reasoning behind military personnel being under a mandatory 21-day quarantine, while civilian workers are not. 

http://thehill.com/policy/defense/222162-obamas-quarantine-remarks-draws-fire-from-military-spouses


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2014)

CDG said:


> Well at least the POTUS has solid reasoning behind military personnel being under a mandatory 21-day quarantine, while civilian workers are not.
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/defense/222162-obamas-quarantine-remarks-draws-fire-from-military-spouses



That got the dependapotomoses to come out off the woodwork. I like the past off the article where a spouse says, referring to military service,"we're all volunteers"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2014)

So Military folks with no direct contact get a 21 day quarantine, but providers with direct contact should not be quarantined?

Makes sense to me.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> That got the dependapotomoses to come out off the woodwork. I like the past off the article where a spouse says, referring to military service,"we're all volunteers"


 
Yeah, that line was a bit much.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> So Military folks with no direct contact get a 21 day quarantine, but providers with direct contact should not be quarantined?
> 
> Makes sense to me.



Wouldn't want to hurt people's (civilians) feelings.

There's a story about some chick defying her quarantine, and it seems to me that she's pretty short-sighted. So what if you have no symptoms? I know it's not contagious unless you have symptoms... but what if some symptoms start to develop while you're out in public, and you don't notice soon enough? Bit too fucking late then, isn't it?


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Rapid said:


> There's a story about some chick defying her quarantine, and it seems to me that she's pretty short-sighted. So what if you have no symptoms? I know it's not contagious unless you have symptoms... but what if some symptoms start to develop while you're out in public, and you don't notice soon enough? Bit too fucking late then, isn't it?


 
Which is what happened with the doctor in NY.  "I'm asymptomatic, I'll just go fuck around the city awhile."  Next morning, "Fuck, I have symptoms."


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

I really don't understand why there isn't a legal requirement for a mandatory quarantine for those exposed. No choice, walk into the room or we'll drag you into it, then prosecute you later if you live, for defying the order. 

Why are we fucking around and thinking about people's feelings? Who gives a flying monkey fuck what these ignorant cunts feel? 

At this point in time I'm not overly concerned about ebola, (though if it does go airborne we might be fucked) but what if something truly scary/contagious happens next week/year/decade? This is our time to get good systems in place to combat this type of thing.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2014)

Kaci Hickox is a selfish cunt who wants the attention for going to help out against Ebola, but doesn't want to actually have to deal with anything that inconveniences her without providing a feel-good benefit.  I'm sure Sierra Leone was no picnic, but she gets all the "OMG, you're like a modern day Mother Theresa/Mother Mary/Wonder Woman" smoke blown up her ass.  She gets no recognition for doing the right thing and abiding by a short quarantine to ensure she didn't contract the disease.  So she decides to make a big deal out of it and use phrases like "inhumane", "civil rights violation", "horrible", etc.  Did I mention she's a cunt?


----------



## Rapid (Oct 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> Why are we fucking around and thinking about people's feelings? Who gives a flying monkey fuck what these ignorant cunts feel?



Because Western society is fucked. It's all about victimhood and "MY FEELS".

And if you oppose all this 'social justice', you're a racist/sexist/homophobe/[insert any other term used to shut down discussions].


----------



## 0699 (Oct 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> That got the dependapotomoses to come out off the woodwork. I like the past off the article where a spouse says, referring to military service,"we're all volunteers"






SOWT said:


> So Military folks with no direct contact get a 21 day quarantine, but providers with direct contact should not be quarantined?
> 
> Makes sense to me.


 
Because no one gives a flying fuck if you restrict the military guys to base.  Stupid warmongers volunteered to kill babies; they deserve to keep their racist, crackerasses on base.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> That got the dependapotomoses to come out off the woodwork. I like the past off the article where a spouse says, referring to military service,"we're all volunteers"


All I'd have to say to them in boo funking hoo it's part of the life.  Learn to embrace the suck and shut your trap.  Whatever happened to quiet dignity or was that just a SOF wife thing?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

This is only 1/2 of my stock and yes, I know it does not kill ebola or c-diff but fuck it...DON'T JUDGE ME!

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I know it does not kill ebola or c-diff but fuck it...DON'T JUDGE ME!
> 
> F.M.



Start pushing...



> Practice careful hygiene. For example, wash your hands with soap and water *or an alcohol-based hand sanitizer* and avoid contact with blood and body fluids.



http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/prevention/index.html?s_cid=cs_284


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> Start pushing...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/prevention/index.html?s_cid=cs_284



I was told this shit would not kill the 2 I mentioned. Now I owe a doctor friend a ass kicking! I KNEW I WAS SAFE!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I was told this shit would not kill the 2 I mentioned. Now I owe a doctor friend a ass kicking! I KNEW I WAS SAFE!
> 
> F.M.



No worries, brother! He was just trying to impress you and make you think he was smart...

Now you can show him that you are smarter...


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

Agoge said:


> No worries, brother! He was just trying to impress you and make you think he was smart...



OH SNAP! Fire for effect!

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2014)

You're both cunts!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> You're both cunts!





F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> This is only 1/2 of my stock and yes, I know it does not kill ebola or c-diff but fuck it...DON'T JUDGE ME!
> 
> F.M.



so why are you showing off your lube collection


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> This is only 1/2 of my stock and yes, I know it does not kill ebola or c-diff but fuck it...DON'T JUDGE ME!
> 
> F.M.


Nope, full judgement in effect.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Nope, full judgement in effect.



Control your husband! lol.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> so why are you showing off your lube collection



Bet that would hurt!

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Control your husband! lol.
> 
> F.M.


BWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAhAha


The only person I control is Bibby because she's 4.  RP is nicknames Sasquatch for a reason.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> BWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAhAha
> 
> 
> The only person I control is Bibby because she's 4.  RP is nicknames Sasquatch for a reason.



Contain him then?

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Contain him then?
> 
> F.M.


That is a bit more possible if the room has thick enough walls....or I have Phenergan.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> That is a bit more possible if the room has thick enough walls....or I have Phenergan.



Ah, good ole Phenergan. Watch out for tissue necrosis with that shit. He just scared the jesus out of me by sharing CDC's new article about sneezing and ebola. And you all wonder why I bathe in Purell!

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Beh, whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger and immune.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 30, 2014)

rubbing one specific body part nonstop isn't "bathing" bud, no matter what the chaplain told you


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Beh, whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger and immune.



Indeed you are correct, ma'am...but, I'm not sure if I could take the daily doses of this immune fighting weapon....

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/eating-boogers-may-boost-immunity-scientist-suspects/


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> rubbing one specific body part nonstop isn't "bathing" bud, no matter what the chaplain told you



lol.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Indeed you are correct, ma'am...but, I'm not sure if I could take the daily doses of this immune fighting weapon....
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/eating-boogers-may-boost-immunity-scientist-suspects/


Not much worse then a post nasal drip...lol


----------



## Scotth (Oct 31, 2014)

CDG said:


> Kaci Hickox is a selfish cunt who wants the attention for going to help out against Ebola, but doesn't want to actually have to deal with anything that inconveniences her without providing a feel-good benefit.  I'm sure Sierra Leone was no picnic, but she gets all the "OMG, you're like a modern day Mother Theresa/Mother Mary/Wonder Woman" smoke blown up her ass.  She gets no recognition for doing the right thing and abiding by a short quarantine to ensure she didn't contract the disease.  So she decides to make a big deal out of it and use phrases like "inhumane", "civil rights violation", "horrible", etc.  Did I mention she's a cunt?



My first question and only question is,  do you actually believe that these professional health care works just give of their personal time to go and risk there own life's trying to help these people first hand to fight one of the most deadly diseases known to man.  Then they turn around and come home with a wanton disregard for the safety of their loved ones and the general public and the risk of a disease that they have dealt with first hand?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 31, 2014)

Scotth said:


> My first question and only question is,  do you actually believe that these professional health care works just give of their personal time to go and risk there own life's trying to help these people first hand to fight one of the most deadly diseases known to man.  Then they turn around and come home with a wanton disregard for the safety of their loved ones and the general public and the risk of a disease that they have dealt with first hand?



Yes.

And I can hear her still bitching her liberal ass off up there in Maine.....

Who also very conveniently scrubbed her Linkedin account of any ties with the CDC after this started. 

Hmmmm, if she didn't have anything to hide, then I wonder why?


----------



## Scotth (Oct 31, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I can hear her still bitching her liberal ass off up there in Maine.....
> 
> ...



Well it's kind of convenient to make an accusation based on supposition, because that is so much harder to disprove.

Again do you want to argue how these healthcare professional volunteered to risk there lives to fight this deadly disease suddenly run home to, in her case Maine, and wantonly put her loved ones at risk so they can prove what point?  They hate America and are Obama loyal supporters willing to kill their own families in the service of Obama.  Did I cover all the conspiracies in that summation?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 31, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Well it's kind of convenient to make an accusation based on supposition, because that is so much harder to disprove.
> 
> Again do you want to argue how these healthcare professional volunteered to risk there lives to fight this deadly disease suddenly run home to, in her case Maine, and wantonly put her loved ones at risk so they can prove what point?  They hate America and are Obama loyal supporters willing to kill their own families in the service of Obama.  Did I cover all the conspiracies in that summation?



What I will argue is that symptoms don't set in on a strict timetable. Can she reasonably say, can ANYONE reasonably say "Well, I was exposed six days ago, I've got three days and nine hours before the fever presents. That's plenty of time for a Broadway show before I'm contagious." No. She doesn't know if she will present symptoms, nor whether or not she will be around people if/when that CONTAGIOUS switch gets flipped to the on position.

The accepted threshold of being considered contagious is when symptoms first present. Is it when the fatigue sets in that you're suddenly contagious, or is it when the fever hits? Is there another benchmark symptom that indicates the CONTAGIOUS switch is in the on position? Does it have to be more than one? We're never going to know because nobody wants to stay still long enough for observation.

If this bitch were truly as devoted to science as she is having her goddamn pizza delivered, she'd see this for the research opportunity it is, and her perceived charity would reach messianic proportion. But no, that's why we have non-Caucasians, isn't it? *cough cough* Tuskeegee syphilis *cough cough*

Edited for grammar.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Contain him then?
> 
> F.M.



Yeah right, think a sasquatch hulk if he's not fed regularly....  YOU control/contain/tame him...   oh, and take his 'puter away from him if you are really brave...


----------



## CDG (Oct 31, 2014)

Scotth said:


> My first question and only question is,  do you actually believe that these professional health care works just give of their personal time to go and risk there own life's trying to help these people first hand to fight one of the most deadly diseases known to man.  Then they turn around and come home with a wanton disregard for the safety of their loved ones and the general public and the risk of a disease that they have dealt with first hand?



Yes.  Not in an intentional sense, but in a "I know better than everyone else, so I'll decide what rules to follow/not follow".  The doctor in NY did it, and now her.  She thinks she's smarter than everyone else and doesn't feel the need to be bothered with reasonable precautions.  She's a selfish bitch who doesn't want to follow the rules because she thinks going to Sierra Leone to help out means she's earned the right to not be inconvenienced.  "Poor me, I helped out, how could they do this to me?"  Bitch, get the fuck over yourself and follow the damn rules.  It's 3 goddamn weeks.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2014)

Her motivation is irrelevant at this point. The fact remains that she's flaunted her "freedom" while potentially carrying a fatal disease. Maybe she's clean, maybe she isn't, but considering this isn't the common cold her ass should be sitting somewhere, not going out for bike rides and being a cheeky bitch in general. FWIW, I think this applies to anyone exposed. It sucks, but again, we aren't talking about the common cold. Has the CDC or a similar organization completely ruled the possibility of this being airborne or different from other ebola outbreaks? When all of this started that was a real possibility according to the WHO.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Bet that would hurt!
> 
> F.M.


Nope, he's dickless.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 31, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Well it's kind of convenient to make an accusation based on supposition, because that is so much harder to disprove.
> 
> Again do you want to argue how these healthcare professional volunteered to risk there lives to fight this deadly disease suddenly run home to, in her case Maine, and wantonly put her loved ones at risk so they can prove what point?  They hate America and are Obama loyal supporters willing to kill their own families in the service of Obama.  Did I cover all the conspiracies in that summation?



Conspiracy theory? Really???

Not supposition, conjecture or speculation. In this case:

1. It's already fact she modified her Linkedin account to cover her ass. That's the reason the screenshot was grabbed before she had a chance to change it. That alone, speaks volumes.

2. As for her leanings, she's openly stated what lines she sides with. And therein lies the problem.

This shouldn't be political theater for anyone. It's one about the health and welfare of all. This isn't about suppressing ones civil liberties. But the attitude displayed by this person, who's made it political theater because of her selfish attitude of defying everyone along the way, has me shaking my head.

She may very well never display any of the symptoms. I don't wish that on her or anyone else for that matter. It's the fact that she continues to act as if she's a doctor declaring "I'm symptom free"

So, what if today, she begins to exhibit signs of the strain?

I don't believe ebola is something to get totally bent out of shape about, but at the same time, but her attitude of "I know more than anyone else" and because of that "I refuse to comply by what has been asked of me" is the main problem here. 

And once again, instead of real leadership and decision making by our commander in chief, and taking the bull by the horns early on and addressing the issues and coming up with a common sense response, we get "We're still looking at our policies concerning this and reviewing them" .....cough cough.

And that only boosts her sense of entitlement for her own personal crusade.

Lastly, I don't know how much this administration is paying Klain, but from what I've seen, he's been about as worthless as tits on a boar hog. Another example of government waste in action, for a figure head in name only and nothing else. Argue that.


----------



## pardus (Oct 31, 2014)

Scotth said:


> My first question and only question is,  do you actually believe that these professional health care works just give of their personal time to go and risk there own life's trying to help these people first hand to fight one of the most deadly diseases known to man.  Then they turn around and come home with a wanton disregard for the safety of their loved ones and the general public and the risk of a disease that they have dealt with first hand?



Yes.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 1, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Conspiracy theory? Really???
> 
> Not supposition, conjecture or speculation. In this case:
> 
> ...



She is asymptomatic at this point.  It why the court ruled in her favor that the state can't hold her.  They can track her movements and monitor her health but they can't deprive her of her liberty.

Your right this shouldn't be about political theatre but there is plenty of grand standing going on from both sides.  To many people want to ignore the experts an interject what they believe is "common sense".

If she becomes symptomatic, she does what the doctor did, and goes in and get treated.

Well you may see her actions as a sense of entitlement I see it as being pissed off at getting held against her will without justification.  I don't have a problem screening people and hold those that are symptomatic but the state has to *justify* their detention. 

The only reason Klain got appointed was because of all the political grand standing on the right and yes it is a waste of money.  I know you don't like anything Obama does but at the end of the day we have zero people infected in the general population and zero Americans dead of Ebola.  Not a bad record at this point.


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2014)

Scotth said:


> She is asymptomatic at this point.  It why the court ruled in her favor that the state can't hold her.  They can track her movements and monitor her health but they can't deprive her of her liberty.
> 
> Your right this shouldn't be about political theatre but there is plenty of grand standing going on from both sides.  To many people want to ignore the experts an interject what they believe is "common sense".
> 
> ...



First of all, fuck her. She's a self centered bitch. 

Experts? Ive seen health departments etc... say she should be quarantined and lawers and politicians say release her. What "experts" are you talking about?

If she becomes symptomatic, her boyfriend is fucked and anyone else she has close contact with. Why should she be given the opportunity to infect people?

Justify her detention? Seriously? How about obeying protocols that are in place to stop _millions_ of people dying? Seems like a pretty good justification to me!

Zero people infected? Really Scott? Nurse ring a bell? Not general population? You're being very narrow minded IMO.

The American right/sense of ME FIRST will be the downfall of this country if a truly dangerous biologic threat emerges. "I don't want to do what's right for the public because it inconveniences me" will kill millions of people.
Like it or not liberty and personal freedom only goes so far. Are you willing to let a couple of million of your own citizens die to protect this bitch's liberty? A bit over the top? Sure, but that's what we are talking about bottom line.

Something like 675,000 Americans died during the Spanish Influenza outbreak of 1918, call me crazy, but I don't want to see that happen again.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> The American right/sense of ME FIRST will be the downfall of this country if a truly dangerous biologic threat emerges. "I don't want to do what's right for the public because it inconveniences me" will kill millions of people.
> Like it or not liberty and personal freedom only goes so far. Are you willing to let a couple of million of your own citizens die to protect this bitch's liberty? A bit over the top? Sure, but that's what we are talking about bottom line.
> 
> Something like 675,000 Americans died during the Spanish Influenza outbreak of 1918, call me crazy, but I don't want to see that happen again.


Bingo, Chicken dinner, we have a winner. Now let's talk about me and how great I am, and when I am done you tell me how great I am.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> First of all, fuck her. She's a self centered bitch.
> 
> Experts? Ive seen health departments etc... say she should be quarantined and lawers and politicians say release her. What "experts" are you talking about?
> 
> ...



Ok if Jersey's policy was driven by health professionals and legal precedent then explain why did Christie caved on his "health care driven policy" in a weekend and before a case could be filed Monday morning?

I'm sure Kaci and her boyfriend are well aware of the risks and doesn't need the government or anyone else to explain that to them.

Well obviously we disagree about the definition of general population and no I don't define health care professionals treating infected people and then getting sick from that exposure as the general population.  As a professional computer geek how likely am I to contract Ebola from treating people that are sick? We may both be in the US general population but our risk levels are substantially different.  Quarantines are about protecting the general population not the people treating the sick.  The procedures for treating the sick is about protecting the health care workers. 

Sure we can talk about outbreaks in 1918 if you want because the world and healthcare hasn't changed in the last century has it.  Why don't we compare the Black Plague to this pandemic?  The bigger question is why aren't people more worried about the flu then they are about Ebola?  3,000 to 49,000 die per years from the flu in American.  Why don't we have mandatory flu quarantines or flu shots in the US?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 2, 2014)

http://9gag.tv/p/aKAAkw/this-japanese-bikini-game-takes-a-very-weird-turn-nsfw?ref=fbl9

How ebola may spread. Scary.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 2, 2014)

An the award for lightening the mood for 2014 goes to?



SOTGWarrior said:


> http://9gag.tv/p/aKAAkw/this-japanese-bikini-game-takes-a-very-weird-turn-nsfw?ref=fbl9
> 
> How ebola may spread. Scary.



I'm so offended btw


----------



## Centermass (Nov 2, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Well you may see her actions as a sense of entitlement I see it as being pissed off at getting held against her will without justification.  I don't have a problem screening people and hold those that are symptomatic but the state has to *justify* their detention.



You mean ONCE THEY BECOME INFECTED AND SHOW SIGNS?

Use common sense Scott. It's called an "Incubation period" for a reason. Neither she, the president, the cdc, doctors, lawyers or even x SF med knows when it will surface. That in my book (And most others who aren't self entitled, selfish and truly care about those around them) is justification enough. It's a matter of fact that if you take 1000 people, tell them "Hey, you all need to voluntarily self quarantine for the next 21 days." "Stay inside your home, don't go anywhere and have no contact or direct contact with anyone" how that will work in the end. It doesn't and won't. Having someone else deny you your liberty and freedom of movement is difficult enough to deal with. Doing it yourself is asking next to the impossible. Doctor Spencer being the exception as it appears he possesses the self discipline to do so, but his morals, values and beliefs are not centered within himself, unlike miss hickox.  



Scotth said:


> The only reason Klain got appointed was because of all the political grand standing on the right and yes it is a waste of money.  I know you don't like anything Obama does *but at the end of the day we have zero people infected in the general population and zero Americans dead of Ebola.  Not a bad record at this point.*



Really? At the end of the day, it had absolutely xero, zip, nada to do with him. Much like the release of Andrew Tahmooressi. It took a former Governor, several members of congress and Montel Williams of all people to secure his freedom. 

You act as if I have something against Obama personally. I don't. It's his decisions and decision making abilities (Or the lack thereof) along with how he goes about it that torques my screws. A leader gets in front of things. They attack problems head on and deal with them quickly, effectively and efficiently. It's really quite simple. Identify the problem. Develop a course(s) of action. Select a course of action. Implement, oversee and follow up. Obviously, this is something not taught in Community Organizing 101.

Instead, we have the CDC, (And others) who looked towards the WH, for some definitive, clear cut guidance, such as "Here's what we need you to do, or want you to do." "You have the ball." "What support or resources, policies do you require from us?" and got a blank stare instead or crickets chirping as a result. 

Finally, it's not only the above, but his cherry picking of what he thinks is important enough to get him involved directly and quickly. Things like Henry Louis Gates getting arrested, Travon Martin getting shot, the incident at Ferguson. Amazing how the ink hadn't even dried on the newspapers regarding those issues and more,  and yet, he was all over it.

I respect the office, don't know the man except what I've observed since he took office, and because of which, I take issue and have issues in the way he goes about carrying out his duties as CinC.

Pardon me if I sound pissed off. You have no idea.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 2, 2014)

Centermass said:


> You mean ONCE THEY BECOME INFECTED AND SHOW SIGNS?
> 
> Use common sense Scott. It's called an "Incubation period" for a reason. Neither she, the president, the cdc, doctors, lawyers or even x SF med knows when it will surface. That in my book (And most others who aren't self entitled, selfish and truly care about those around them) is justification enough. It's a matter of fact that if you take 1000 people, tell them "Hey, you all need to voluntarily self quarantine for the next 21 days." "Stay inside your home, don't go anywhere and have no contact or direct contact with anyone" how that will work in the end. It doesn't and won't. Having someone else deny you your liberty and freedom of movement is difficult enough to deal with. Doing it yourself is asking next to the impossible. Doctor Spencer being the exception as it appears he possesses the self discipline to do so, but his morals, values and beliefs are not centered within himself, unlike miss hickox.



We obviously have different political views and I'm not here to defend Obama so lets just put that aside.

As far as Hickox,  it not just a matter of when it will surface its a matter of IF it will surface.  The whole point of Hickox wasn't about self quarantining.  It was a about the state taking somebodies freedom away.  She is asymptomatic and the science is clear that she can't spread the disease until that changes.  Duncan who was symptomatic didn't infect his family.  There is no evidence at this time the New York doctor infected anyone and we still have a week, week and half left to see if that is true.  I don't see much difference between Spencer and Hickox.  Before Hickox came along there was plenty of people criticizing Spenser's action about such thing like going bowling and going jogging etc.

Common sense for me is listening to the professionals that know more than I do.


----------



## CDG (Nov 2, 2014)

Scotth said:


> Common sense for me is listening to the professionals that know more than I do.



She's not raising any hell over the troops returning to a 21-day mandatory quarantine.  It's not about the science, it's about her.  21 days has been accepted as the standard incubation time before you can be sure you're free and clear.  So just because she doesn't have symptoms now, doesn't mean they won't develop for the 21 days are up.  That's the whole damn point of the quarantine. But some fucking nurse thinks she's an Ebola czar now.  It sets a dangerous precedent that every other fucking clown can point to when deciding to ignore common sense protocols.  After all, one person being inconvenienced is just one too many these days, right?


----------



## Scotth (Nov 2, 2014)

Well I think we all understand the difference between the military life and civilian life.

Also it not some fucking nurse, its some fucking court that says the state can't restrict her movement while she is asymptomatic.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2014)

I think many of us, not all on this board, but many of us "self select" when we have a cold, particularly a fever. I know I don't go into work if I have a fever or think I'm a danger to others and this is just a cold. I hate it when "that guy" comes into work and infects the office and while I know the infection mechanism between a cold an ebola are vastly different (probably), the fact remains that many of us stay away from people. I even sleep in a different room when I have a cold to try and minimize the effects on my family. These "professionals" are acting anything but. Instead of internal discipline they say "The CDC cleared me to fly" which passes the buck. The woman in Maine is practically flaunting her "freedom" and whether the media has created that spectacle or not is irrelevant to me. The fact remains she lacks the discipline to minimize the risk to others and her attitude about it all is the icing on the cake. Bad enough to do one thing, but then act cheeky about it? I don't have a positive thing to say about her and the others.

At this point, arguing over "zero infections proves/ disproves the methods in place" is silly. We simply don't know what's worked and what hasn't. The lack of new infections could be the disease, the protocols in place, or simply dumb luck. Believe me, I'm glad a major outbreak hasn't occurred in the US, but we're kidding ourselves if we know why; that will take some time and honest evaluation.

I do have to put on my Admin hat for a second:


Scotth said:


> I know you don't like anything Obama does but...


 


Scotth said:


> We obviously have different political views and I'm not here to defend Obama so lets just put that aside.


 
C'mon, Scott, you can't inject something into the argument and then call for its removal. You make some good points, whether I agree or not doesn't matter, but then you pull the above. I doubt I was the only one to hear a needle skip on vinyl with your last post.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 2, 2014)

Reading the online article from the NBC News network website (that's a fairly credible website for this argument, doncha think?? /sarc), I was stricken by this quote:



> Hickox said Friday night that she found LePage’s comments “interesting.” She said she would adhere to the system of monitoring her health and wouldn’t do anything to “create more fear” in the community. “With direct active monitoring we can catch cases and still keep the public safe. I don’t think it needs to come down to trust,” she said.



Dumb ass broad, it HAS COME DOWN TO TRUST!  Who's doing the direct monitoring?  If it's anyone other than herself, then it's a sign that SHE ISN'T TRUSTED!  Just like that one dipshit "Look At Me I'm a God" physician that kept tooling around NYC after the first two symptoms of ebola had presented itself (fatigue and fever).  I guess you could say that sum'bitch blew it for her, so why not get her buddies all over his ass for ruining it for strong, independent womyn everywhere???

Onset of those symptoms is sudden.  That's coming directly from the CDC.  Like I asked earlier, how does she know that she won't suddenly present a fever while she's standing in the middle of the grocery store.  What's her plan for if/when that happens?  Is she going to do the responsible thing and put down her groceries, walk directly out to her car and take herself to the hospital?  Or is she going to carry on with her shopping, put her now-contagious hands on the card reader at the check-out line, risking contamination of everyone that comes through that line, and worry about it when she gets home?  After all, in this hypothetical situation she did become symptomatic in public, and that means she's contagious.  

Or how contagious is she?  What's that?  You don't know??  Because nobody's really actually been selfless enough to allow themselves to be TRULY quarantined and monitored for the sake of research in a controlled environment?  Because everyone's too busy bitching about how this is impacting their rights, and nobody's giving two fucks in a bucket for real science when the opportunity presents itself?????  Because this could NEVER happen to them?????  For someone who's in a profession as selfless as the medical profession, I sure as hell see a whole fuck-ton of "me me me, motherfucker" going around.

The quarantine plan, as executed, was just as much of a failure as Ms Hickox's ploy for sympathy from the unwashed masses.  But nobody has couched the issue in the right way to actually get people on board to want to do it.  You know, for the greater good and all that fucking bullshit, right?  As far as I'm concerned, I'm highly disappointed in her selfishness.  And, apparently, so was the judge.



> The judge in Maine gave her a gentle rebuke in his ruling.
> 
> “The court is fully aware that people are acting out of fear and that this fear is not entirely rational,” he wrote. “However, whether that fear is rational or not, it is present and it is real.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like hizzoner just told her to stop being an inconsiderate, selfish bitch, too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2014)

pretty sure I have clip art for this...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2014)

ah yes, here it is:


----------



## Scotth (Nov 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> C'mon, Scott, you can't inject something into the argument and then call for its removal. You make some good points, whether I agree or not doesn't matter, but then you pull the above. I doubt I was the only one to hear a needle skip on vinyl with your last post.



I made my comment that you cited.  Centermass responded to that comment in another post.

Then I said in a third post,  "We obviously have different political views and I'm not here to defend Obama so lets just put that aside."

I fail to see what is wrong with that exchange?  I didn't cut anyone off and I didn't try to sneak in some kind of back handed derogatory comment before trying to end something. 

I was trying to refocus our interaction on the subject at hand.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2014)

Scotth said:


> I made my comment that you cited.  Centermass responded to that comment in another post.
> 
> Then I said in a third post,  "We obviously have different political views and I'm not here to defend Obama so lets just put that aside."
> 
> ...


 
Kind of a procedural thing. You opened the door, he walked through it, then you didn't want it mentioned. From my POV it kind of undermined your argument a little because people will see the quotes and remember those, not the argument. I'm directing traffic, not setting you up for the hammer.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 2, 2014)

On a completely shallow note, her eyebrows freak me the hell out.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2014)

medicchick said:


> On a completely shallow note, her eyebrows freak me the hell out.


 
She reminds me of the blonde from MadTV, Nicole Sullivan.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 3, 2014)

Made it back from Africa Ebola free.

Had a close call in Nigeria trying to get on a connecting flight. This immigration officer took my passport and walked me out to the street and basically told me if I didn't pay him he would put me in jail or take my passport and leave me there. My company will be receiving a bill from me for $20.


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Made it back from Africa Ebola free.
> 
> Had a close call in Nigeria trying to get on a connecting flight. This immigration officer took my passport and walked me out to the street and basically told me if I didn't pay him he would put me in jail or take my passport and leave me there. My company will be receiving a bill from me for $20.



Welcome to Africa.  I can't believe you got scammed in Nigeria!


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 3, 2014)

Little did that dumb@ss know, I had 2 $100 bills in my wallet I would have been more than happy to give him to get out of that crap hole.
Hahaha


----------



## pardus (Nov 3, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Little did that dumb@ss know, I had 2 $100 bills in my wallet I would have been more than happy to give him to get out of that crap hole.
> Hahaha



That dumbass probably just got a week's wages from you.


----------



## Brill (Nov 3, 2014)

Scotth said:


> We obviously have different political views and I'm not here to defend Obama so lets just put that aside.
> 
> As far as Hickox,  it not just a matter of when it will surface its a matter of IF it will surface.  The whole point of Hickox wasn't about self quarantining.  *It was a about the state taking somebodies freedom away.*



I don't know if you're leaning right or I'm moving to the center, but I fully agree with you @Scotth : the USG has said that Ebola is a threat to national security but yet doesn't do SHIT about it at home.  Homeland Security will raid your panty store but the Government doesn't have a national policy on Ebola?  Our collective plan is to let each state determine how to handle ebola?  This is the ISIL threat all over again: who's in charge and what do we do?  Nobody, so let's send out conflicting messages...and blame the Republicans (shit worked before) for politicizing the "crisis".

Lead, follow, or get out of the way.

Gone are the days when Americans are afraid and the fears are calmed by a President's words or actions.  No, wait...I was reassured in the days and months after 9/11.   Things went awry in March 2003 though.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

I looked but didn't see this, so apologies if I double-posted.

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...d-for-dod-civilians-returning-from-ebola.html



> Defense Department civilians deploying to West Africa to combat Ebola will not be subject to the mandatory 21-day quarantines upon return to the U.S. that have been ordered for all service members.
> The latest policy directive on Ebola deployments issued by Jessica Wright, the undersecretary of Defense for Personnel and Readiness, said that DoD civilians will be given a choice that they must exercise before going to West Africa.
> They can either agree to take the same 21 days of isolation and “enhanced monitoring” as the troops, or choose to abide by the less strict Centers for Disease Control guidelines calling for taking their own temperatures twice daily without being isolated and periodic face-to-face monitoring by a health professional.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I looked but didn't see this, so apologies if I double-posted.
> 
> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...d-for-dod-civilians-returning-from-ebola.html


Clown shoes, nothing buy clowns.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I looked but didn't see this, so apologies if I double-posted.



Listen up NOOB, use the search function before you post some BS that's already been posted before!
Last warning, before you get a.... well... warning!


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Listen up NOOB, use the search function before you post some BS that's already been posted before!
> Last warning, before you get a.... well... warning!


 
Good job! Way to "Admin Up."


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Scotth (Nov 6, 2014)

lindy said:


> I don't know if you're leaning right or I'm moving to the center, but I fully agree with you @Scotth : the USG has said that Ebola is a threat to national security but yet doesn't do SHIT about it at home.  Homeland Security will raid your panty store but the Government doesn't have a national policy on Ebola?  Our collective plan is to let each state determine how to handle ebola?  This is the ISIL threat all over again: who's in charge and what do we do?  Nobody, so let's send out conflicting messages...and blame the Republicans (shit worked before) for politicizing the "crisis".
> 
> Lead, follow, or get out of the way.  My favorite quote from basic training in '82.
> 
> Gone are the days when Americans are afraid and the fears are calmed by a President's words or actions.  No, wait...I was reassured in the days and months after 9/11.   Things went awry in March 2003 though.



The government is doing nothing?  Come on.  Try Googling "CDC Ebola Guidelines" if you think the government is doing nothing.

We also already had 4 hospitals setup for high risk isolation as part of our prep work for a national response on Ebola.

Let's wait until the end of November and lets see how much Ebola comes up going forward.  Let's see if the concern we've previously seen is genuine or election related.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 7, 2014)

Jolene, er, uh...Quarantine.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 14, 2014)

The last US ebola patient, that doctor from New York that nobody liked, was released from the hospital two days ago
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/12/nyregion/craig-spencer-new-york-ebola-patient-bellevue.html?_r=0


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2014)

_Looks like a bunch of Reserve and Guard folks will get orders soon.
I am torn over this, helping is part of ou nature, but readiness is dropping and we can continue to serve as a meals on wheels operation._

Statement by Pentagon Press Secretary Rear Admiral John Kirby on the Mobilization of Reserve Forces in Support of Operation United Assistance

Last night, Secretary Hagel signed an order authorizing the involuntary mobilization of approximately 2,100 Army Reserve and Army National Guard soldiers to support Operation United Assistance. Army officials are in the process of notifying individual soldiers and their families of this mobilization. Once all of the appropriate notifications have been completed, we will provide additional information about units and specialties being mobilized.
These troops will replace forces in Senegal and Liberia who are supporting our whole-of-government response to the most devastating Ebola outbreak in history.
All soldiers will conduct regionally-specific training on Ebola prevention, malaria prevention, other medical threats, and medical readiness requirements before deploying. As we rotate U.S. military personnel, we will take all prudent steps necessary to ensure their safety and implement procedures and protocols to reduce or eliminate the risk of transmission of the Ebola virus.


http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=17030&source=GovDelivery


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Scotth said:


> The government is doing nothing?  Come on.  Try Googling "CDC Ebola Guidelines" if you think the government is doing nothing.
> 
> We also already had 4 hospitals setup for high risk isolation as part of our prep work for a national response on Ebola.
> 
> Let's wait until the end of November and lets see how much Ebola comes up going forward.  Let's see if the concern we've previously seen is genuine or election related.



Seems like a prophetic post now


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 3, 2014)

Can we stop panicking yet?  It's almost the end of the year and I haven't used up my panic quota.  Anyone got anything?  ISIS sleeper agents registering their kids for kindergarten?  Mexican drug cartels doing Toys for Tots?  SOMETHING about Obama?!  Anything?!  C'mon guys, I'm freaking out about my panic quota over here!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 3, 2014)

Didn't your parents teach any of you that it's impolite to point and say "I told you so?"  FFS


----------



## medicchick (Dec 3, 2014)

Well there is the plague outbreak on Madagascar if you want to panic about that, only 50 dead so far though...


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, I read about that, and strangely I still haven't panicked.  Although I should take this moment to go full-on hipster with things and point out that Auburn University was working on a cure for Ebola before it was cool to research such things.  Not that anyone outside of the area would know or care, because it's so passé to worry about Ebola now.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2014)

There's not enough snow here yet to build my winter igloo.  My summer igloo is almost all melted...  Panic about that bitches!


----------



## Raptor (Dec 4, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> There's not enough snow here yet to build my winter igloo.  My summer igloo is almost all melted...  Panic about that bitches!


What the hell did you make that out of that makes it melt in winter?


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 4, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> There's not enough snow here yet to build my winter igloo.  My summer igloo is almost all melted...  Panic about that bitches!


 
You have a summer igloo?  Good beer storage solution, I suppose...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> You have a summer igloo?  Good beer storage solution, I suppose...


Better then sleeping on couch.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Raptor said:


> What the hell did you make that out of that makes it melt in winter?



Yellow snow...



Totentanz said:


> You have a summer igloo?  Good beer storage solution, I suppose...



It's like a "summer home" but not as nice.  It does keep the beer cold.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 4, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Yellow snow...


 
Just watch out where the huskies go...


----------



## Raptor (Dec 4, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Just watch out where the huskies go...


Too late, mine came home from that snow a few minutes ago...


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> Is that the same CDC that has recently gotten all butter fingers with Anthrax and H1N1?  That CDC?  What could possibly go wrong?





TLDR20 said:


> They may have had a bad couple of months, but the people from the CDC are shit hot at their jobs.



You got the "Shit" part right, at least.  May I present to you, in a necro-posting orgy of awesome, the latest screw up by the CDC:



> One scientist may have been exposed to the Ebola virus and as many as a dozen others are being assessed for potential exposure at a lab of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, agency officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The potential exposure took place Monday when scientists conducting research on the virus at a high-security lab mistakenly put a sample containing the potentially infectious virus in a place where it was transferred for processing to another CDC lab, also in Atlanta on the CDC campus.



The good news is that nobody has presented symptoms as yet.  I well and truly hope that the exposure is as minimal as the WaPo article claims, and that nobody actually comes down with it.  That being said, I think some folks at the CDC might want to hold a few refresher courses on simple things like ATTENTION TO DETAIL, or maybe put everyone on the same ADD meds.  How many more high profile mistakes are they going to make before someone takes this kind of inattention seriously?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> You got the "Shit" part right, at least.  May I present to you, in a necro-posting orgy of awesome, the latest screw up by the CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that nobody has presented symptoms as yet.  I well and truly hope that the exposure is as minimal as the WaPo article claims, and that nobody actually comes down with it.  That being said, I think some folks at the CDC might want to hold a few refresher courses on simple things like ATTENTION TO DETAIL, or maybe put everyone on the same ADD meds.  How many more high profile mistakes are they going to make before someone takes this kind of inattention seriously?



The CDC needs to join SS; we'll teach them about attention to detail and situational awareness.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 24, 2014)

Each member will have to post an intro and get vetted before reporting to the lab.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2014)

Then we let Freefalling whallop them with the ban hammer, just because we can.


----------

